# Mass graves in Kashmir: India officially guilty



## Kompromat

*Indian inquiry confirms unmarked graves in Kashmir*








By AIJAZ HUSSAIN, Associated Press &#8211; 4 hours ago 

*SRINAGAR, India (AP) &#8212; Hundreds of unmarked graves in Kashmir hold more than 2,000 bullet-riddled bodies that may include innocent victims, despite police claims that they were militants fighting Indian rule in the disputed Himalayan territory, according to an Indian government report.*

The report &#8212; following a three-year investigation launched amid allegations of rights abuses by the army, paramilitary and police &#8212; is the first official acknowledgment that civilians killed in the two-decade conflict may have been buried in unmarked graves.

It stops short of confirming that suspicion, long alleged by rights groups, but says "there is every possibility that ... various unmarked graves at 38 places of north Kashmir may contain the dead bodies of locals."

Previously, officials have insisted that all the bodies were of militant fighters, as claimed by police when they were handed over to villages for burial.

The report says 2,156 unidentified bodies were found in single and mass graves in three northern mountainous regions, while 574 other bodies found in the graves have been identified as local residents.

*The findings by the Jammu-Kashmir State Human Rights Commission are likely to deepen cynicism in restive Kashmir, where anti-India sentiment runs deep and most people want independence or merger with neighboring Pakistan.*

India and Pakistan have fought two wars since 1947 for control of the territory, which is divided between them. India accuses Pakistan of arming and training rebel fighters, but Pakistan says it only offers moral and diplomatic support for their cause.

Rebel groups began fighting in 1989 against Indian rule, and more than 68,000 people have been killed in the uprising and subsequent Indian crackdowns. Most have been civilians.

*Rights groups have said some 8,000 people have disappeared, and accused government forces of staging gunbattles to cover up killings. The groups also say suspected rebels have been arrested and never heard from again.*

The state government has countered that most of the missing were likely Kashmiri youths who crossed into Pakistan for weapons training.In 2008, a rights group reported unmarked graves in 55 villages across the northern regions of Baramulla, Bandipore and Handwara, after which *researchers and other groups reported finding thousands of single and mass graves without markers.*

Indian officials set up the commission to investigate and also began a separate police investigation, the findings of which have yet to be released.The commission's 17-page report also urged DNA profiling to identify the bodies, saying the matter should be "investigated thoroughly by an impartial agency."

The head of a local rights group welcomed the report as vindicating its research into the graves.
_"Security agencies accused us of maligning the image of the armed forces," said Pervez Imroz of the International People's Tribunal on Human Rights and Justice. Now, "we will seek judicial intervention if the government fails to implement the report's recommendations."_

The Associated Press: Indian inquiry confirms unmarked graves in Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Last Hope

And they talk about human rights.

Who are the terrorists now??
Actually who is a terrorist??

Lets see the meaning of terrorist in modern dictionary:

*ter·ror·ist&#8194; &#8194;[ter-er-ist] 
noun
1. a person, usually a member of a group, who uses or advocates terrorism.
2. a person who terrorizes or frightens others.*

It doesn't matter if the terrorists are registered within the Army and are wearing Camo and committing the murders.
Ruthless terrorism is present in Kashmir, with countless innocents dying on daily basis who fight for freedom.
The Bhartis just don't want to give the Kashmir to Pakistan and hence steal the rights of Kashmiris, not only in administration but in culture and freedom too...

We now have got proof, who owns Kashmir and who are the Infiltrators.


----------



## Last Hope

Talk about it:






















*
Here is a Cheetah!*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=135706533157993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

World has closed its eyes on these atrocities.

Latest news.
*Nearly 50,000 people have been killed in mainly Muslim Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Arab news
*Kashmir inquiry finds 2,000 bodies in unmarked graves*

By AIJAZ HUSSAIN | AP

Published: Aug 21, 2011 13:15 Updated: Aug 21, 2011 13:15

SRINAGAR, India: Hundreds of unmarked graves in Kashmir hold more than 2,000 bullet-riddled bodies that may include innocent victims, despite police claims that they were militants fighting Indian rule in the disputed Himalayan territory, according to an Indian government report.

The report &#8212; following a three-year investigation launched amid allegations of rights abuses by the army, paramilitary and police &#8212; is the first official acknowledgment that civilians killed in the two-decade conflict may have been buried in unmarked graves.

It stops short of confirming that suspicion, long alleged by rights groups, but says &#8220;there is every possibility that ... various unmarked graves at 38 places of north Kashmir may contain the dead bodies of locals.&#8221;

Previously, officials have insisted that all the bodies were of militant fighters, as claimed by police when they were handed over to villages for burial.

The report says 2,156 unidentified bodies were found in single and mass graves in three northern mountainous regions, while 574 other bodies found in the graves have been identified as local residents.

The findings by the Jammu-Kashmir State Human Rights Commission are likely to deepen cynicism in restive Kashmir, where anti-India sentiment runs deep and most people want independence or merger with neighboring Pakistan.

India and Pakistan have fought two wars since 1947 for control of the territory, which is divided between them. India accuses Pakistan of arming and training rebel fighters, but Pakistan says it only offers moral and diplomatic support for their cause.

Rebel groups began fighting in 1989 against Indian rule, and more than 68,000 people have been killed in the uprising and subsequent Indian crackdowns. Most have been civilians.

Rights groups have said some 8,000 people have disappeared, and accused government forces of staging gunbattles to cover up killings. The groups also say suspected rebels have been arrested and never heard from again.

The state government has countered that most of the missing were likely Kashmiri youths who crossed into Pakistan for weapons training.

In 2008, a rights group reported unmarked graves in 55 villages across the northern regions of Baramulla, Bandipore and Handwara, after which researchers and other groups reported finding thousands of single and mass graves without markers.

Indian officials set up the commission to investigate and also began a separate police investigation, the findings of which have yet to be released.

The commission&#8217;s 17-page report also urged DNA profiling to identify the bodies, saying the matter should be &#8220;investigated thoroughly by an impartial agency.&#8221;

The head of a local rights group welcomed the report as vindicating its research into the graves.

&#8220;Security agencies accused us of maligning the image of the armed forces,&#8221; said Pervez Imroz of the International People&#8217;s Tribunal on Human Rights and Justice. Now, &#8220;we will seek judicial intervention if the government fails to implement the report&#8217;s recommendations.&#8221;

© 2010 Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

Kashmiri villagers walk past a graveyard containing unidentified dead at Bimyar, about 60 miles (96 kilometers) west of Srinagar, India (File Photo)

Indian authorities have confirmed the existence of mass graves in Indian-controlled Kashmir, containing bodies of more than 2,000 people apparently killed in a long-running separatist conflict.

India's Jammu and Kashmir State Human Rights Commission released a report Sunday saying a three-year investigation has uncovered 2,156 unidentified bodies in 38 sites in the region.

Indian authorities conducted the inquiry in response to allegations that Indian security forces have committed rights abuses in fighting a more than two-decade-long Muslim separatist insurgency.

Rights groups accuse Indian security personnel of killing Kashmiri civilians in staged gun battles and passing them off as militants when handing the bodies to residents for burial. The Indian government commission did not confirm that allegation. It called for DNA profiling to identify the bodies discovered in the mass graves.

Rights activists say at least 8,000 people have gone missing in Indian Kashmir since the separatists began fighting in 1989 for independence from Hindu-majority India or a merger with Muslim-majority Pakistan. Rebel attacks and Indian government crackdowns have killed at least 50,000 people.

Kashmir is divided between India and Pakistan and claimed in full by both.

Indian Government Confirms Mass Graves in Kashmir | Asia | English

sick mindless shameful acts by government of india!!!


----------



## Kompromat

I cant believe that Indians on this forum who would even come to defend their zionist allies in the middle east are not responding to this thread.

I wonder if anyone of them have balls to stand up against their Govt and say no to their country's atrocities in Kashmir. Looks like India lacks unbaised humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Aeronaut said:


> *Indian inquiry confirms unmarked graves in Kashmir*



Why add the photo of mass graves dug out in Syria?
Mass graves: the unspoken in Syrian-Lebanese relations - FRANCE 24

============================================================

As for the rest of the story, we believe what our authorities have to say about the issue.



> Indian officials have repeatedly claimed that those buried in unmarked graves were militants &#8212; *most of those Pakistanis &#8212; who were killed in clashes with security forces.*
> 
> *They also argue that many of the missing locals had meanwhile crossed to Pakistan to join militant groups.*
> 
> The commission&#8217;s report said that of *2,730 unidentified bodies handed over to local residents by police for burial over the years, 574 were later identified as locals by their relatives.*




Either case I hope DNA testing is done, to get this issue cleared up. And If India had to cover up its "nefarious" activities don't see why they would hand over the bodies back to locals for burial. They could have just put the bodies in some industrial furnace instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

roy_gourav said:


> Why add the photo of mass graves dug out in Syria?
> Mass graves: the unspoken in Syrian-Lebanese relations - FRANCE 24
> 
> ============================================================
> * As for the rest of the story, we believe what our authorities have to say about the issus. *
> 
> 
> 
> Either case I hope DNA testing is done, to get this issue cleared up. And If India had to cover up its "nefarious" activities don't see why they would hand over the bodies back to locals for burial. They could have just put the bodies in some industrial furnace instead.




Priceless !! -


----------



## Roybot

Aeronaut said:


> Priceless !! -



No, you adding a photo from Syrian mass grave, to rile people up is priceless. Actually no its not, just more corny propaganda coming out of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ice_man

propaganda???

Indian Government Confirms Mass Graves in Kashmir | Asia | English

indian government accepts mass graves exist!!! 

Mass Graves In Kashmir By Dr. Angana Chatterji
*
Two of four bodies, killed in a fake encounter on 29 April 2007, were exhumed, identified as locals, contrary to police records stating them to be &#8216;Pakistani terrorists&#8217;. Saidipora holds Riyaz Ahmad Bhat&#8217;s grave, killed in the encounter, age 19. Police records, per the First Information Report, declared him a &#8216;Pakistani terrorist&#8217;. Riyaz Bhat was identified by Javeed Ahmed, his brother, as a resident of Kalashpora, Srinagar*

this is priceless kill local residents and call them "pakistani terrorists"!!!!!!! 

shame on indians on this forum for keeping mum now! where is secular rising shining bending over india???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ice_man said:


> propaganda???



Am not denying the existence of graves or anything, but the thread starter adding a grim photo from the mass graves of Syria, on purpose, to emotionally charge people up is propaganda. 



> Indian Government Confirms Mass Graves in Kashmir | Asia | English
> 
> indian government accepts mass graves exist!!!
> 
> Mass Graves In Kashmir By Dr. Angana Chatterji
> *
> Two of four bodies, killed in a fake encounter on 29 April 2007, were exhumed, identified as locals, contrary to police records stating them to be &#8216;Pakistani terrorists&#8217;. Saidipora holds Riyaz Ahmad Bhat&#8217;s grave, killed in the encounter, age 19. Police records, per the First Information Report, declared him a &#8216;Pakistani terrorist&#8217;. Riyaz Bhat was identified by Javeed Ahmed, his brother, as a resident of Kalashpora, Srinagar*


Out of the 2600 odd bodies found, only 500 were recognized to be of locals, rest all were unidentified. Bodies of terrorist killed in clashes with the armed forces.



> this is priceless kill local residents and call them "pakistani terrorists"!!!!!!!
> 
> shame on indians on this forum for keeping mum now! where is secular rising shining bending over india???



The investigation was carried out by the Indian government. So there's the secular rising shining India over for you. As for bending over, you lots are the expert of that. 



> *India's Jammu and Kashmir State Human Rights Commission released a report* Sunday saying a three-year investigation has uncovered 2,156 unidentified bodies in 38 sites in the region.
> 
> *Indian authorities conducted the inquiry in response to allegations* that Indian security forces have committed rights abuses in fighting a more than two-decade-long Muslim separatist insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ice_man

roy_gourav said:


> Am not denying the existence of graves or anything, but the thread starter adding a grim photo from the mass graves of Syria, on purpose, to emotionally charge people up is propaganda.
> 
> 
> Out of the 2600 odd bodies found, only 500 were recognized to be of locals, rest all were unidentified. Bodies of terrorist killed in clashes with the armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> The investigation was carried out by the Indian government. So there's the secular rising shining India over for you. As for bending over, you lots are the expert of that.



Thousands lost in Kashmir mass graves | Amnesty International

india was pressurised to investigate by the world and amnesty international!! and any unidentifiable body is terrorist to india???? 

and 500 locals raped and dumped in a mass grave is nothing to you just a number??? bending over india was made to bend over by amnesty international!! shame on indians that claim kashmir as their own!!!

these men were killed by the state!!!! by your beloved army & BSF!!! so government,BSF & ARMY is responsible!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

ice_man said:


> Thousands lost in Kashmir mass graves | Amnesty International
> 
> india was pressurised to investigate by the world and amnesty international!! and any unidentifiable body is terrorist to india????
> 
> and 500 locals raped and dumped in a mass grave is nothing to you just a number??? bending over india was made to bend over by amnesty international!! shame on indians that claim kashmir as their own!!!



No country in their right mind would carry out such an investigation knowing that they will be found guilty, no matter how much the pressure. Not just do the investigation, but publish the report as well.

Indian government did the investigation to answer the allegations. And the finding have been consistent with the Indian official stance. Most of the bodies in the unmarked graves were unidentified(alien terrorists).

Having said that am not denying there are no sporadic cases of human rights violations. And I have mentioned earlier, I do hope Indian government goes ahead with DNA verification to further clear up this allegation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

their wonton disregard for human life of Kashmiris is hardly new, nor out of their character

if they dont get justice the legal way, it is likely that the brothers or friends will get revenge in an alternate way. It's human nature

and maybe the occupation forces (sissies) --as well as the political clowns who give them the orders (sissies) dont keep it in mind that they are human beings who did have families, friends, loved ones.... a vicious cycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Kashmir Graves: What Happens Next?



> *After an official commission in Indian-administered Kashmir said it has evidence that more than 2,000 unidentified bodies have been buried in unmarked graves, the BBC's Jill McGivering assesses what may happen next. *
> 
> *The Jammu and Kashmir State Human Rights Commission is the first government body to confirm what others have previously alleged. *
> 
> The commission said that *2,156 unnamed bodies have been buried in almost 40 graves across Indian-administered Kashmir over the last 20 years. *
> 
> Its report has not yet been formally submitted but it has been widely leaked in the media.
> 
> The commission's investigation focused on four northern, mountainous districts and involved scrutinizing police, Mosque and graveyard records, interviewing police and local people and cross-referencing information.
> 
> The findings of the commission and its apparent willingness to speak is likely to hearten those who have been doubtful about its credibility.
> 
> Independent human rights groups have long insisted that the number of unidentified dead runs into thousands and merits further investigation. They have repeatedly highlighted the fact that thousands of people have mysteriously disappeared over the last two decades and never been accounted for.
> 
> *Long, Uncertain Process*
> 
> *Some accuse India's security forces of abducting local people, killing them and covering up the crime by describing the dead as unknown militants when they are given for burial. The authorities deny such accusations. *
> 
> The security forces say that the unidentified dead are militants who may have originally come from outside India. They say too that many of the local missing people have crossed into Pakistan-administered Kashmir to engage in militancy.
> 
> *But this apparent breakthrough is likely to be only the beginning of a very long and uncertain process. The contents of the controversial report are likely embarrass the Indian security forces and the government and it is unclear whether they will act on the report's recommendations. *
> 
> These include a call for an impartial investigation and moves to identify the bodies. That would be a slow and complicated process. The bodies would have to be exhumed and subjected to DNA tests.
> 
> Comparisons could then be made with DNA samples from the relatives of people who are registered as missing. This may confirm family links. Fast progress may be crucial. The report, as quoted by the AFP news agency, said that the scope for DNA extraction from the remains of these unidentified bodies "is still very bright". But as time passes, "chances will be more and more reduced."
> 
> Bikramjeet Batra, a campaigner on India for the international human rights group Amnesty International, told the BBC that the evidence was indeed vulnerable.
> 
> "The authorities need to secure these sites, make sure that DNA collection is carried out in a scientific manner and ensure the safety of witnesses," he said. If families do discover the remains of their relatives, that would raise fresh questions about the nature of these deaths and about police allegations that they were involved in militancy.
> 
> "An essential element, once these bodies have been identified, is to answer the question: what were the circumstances in which they were killed?" said Amnesty International's Bikramjeet Batra.
> 
> "If their deaths were unlawful, the people responsible need to be brought to justice"
> 
> *'Where is My Justice?' *
> 
> *In addition to the 2,156 bodies described as unknown by the report, there are 574 graves which have been identified as local residents and their families have been informed.*
> 
> Twenty-seven year old mother of two Tasleema Nazir is one such widow. Her husband, Nazir Deka, a street vendor, disappeared from their small village in southern Jammu and Kashmir more than four years ago. His body was found a year later in an unmarked grave about 250 kms (160 miles) from home. He had been shot in the face and chest.
> 
> She says that identifying the remains is just the first stage of this process. The second stage is to get justice for the death.
> 
> "There are 1,500 women whose husbands have been missing for years," Tasleema told the BBC's Riyaz Masroor in Srinagar.
> 
> "I know what happened to my husband. But that is not enough. Where is my justice? The culprits still have not been punished."
> The whole issue of extrajudicial killings and the alleged impunity of the security forces in Indian-administered Kashmir is a source of deep resentment amongst many Kashmiris.
> 
> A transparent and credible investigation could potentially be healing for a population which has been traumatized by years of violence.
> 
> Much will depend though on the political willingness of the authorities to pursue this openly and within a reasonable time-frame.



BBC News - Kashmir graves: What happens next?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

roy_gourav said:


> No, you adding a photo from Syrian mass grave, to rile people up is priceless. Actually no its not, just more corny propaganda coming out of Pakistan.



Best of indian army.

Kashmir children attacked by Indian soldiers - YouTube

Media Beaten by Indian Police & CRPF in KASHMIR - YouTube

Indian Army looted shops in occupied Kashmir - YouTube


----------



## Roybot

BATMAN said:


> Best of indian army.
> 
> Kashmir children attacked by Indian soldiers - YouTube
> 
> Media Beaten by Indian Police & CRPF in KASHMIR - YouTube
> 
> Indian Army looted shops in occupied Kashmir - YouTube



 Best of Indian Army shows the videos of J.K Police and CRPF. Do you want me to show you the best of Pakistani Police/Rangers/Army?

Don't be naive. There is obviously stories behind each of the incidents. Showing video clips from here and there doesn't mean sh*t.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

roy_gourav said:


> Best of Indian Army shows the videos of J.K Police and CRPF. Do you want me to show you the best of Pakistani Police/Rangers/Army?
> 
> Don't be naive. There is obviously stories behind each of the incidents. Showing video clips from here and there doesn't mean sh*t.



Are you denying???
Open the vedio and see your soldiers.


----------



## Prometheus

BATMAN said:


> Are you denying???
> Open the vedio and see your soldiers.



Youtube is quiet a big proof.

I wonder wats stopping Pakistan from these youtube links with Unsc chief?????

These are very strong proof after all


----------



## BATMAN

Prometheus said:


> Youtube is quiet a big proof.
> 
> I wonder wats stopping Pakistan from these youtube links with Unsc chief?????
> 
> These are very strong proof after all



UN is not free to choose.

Kashmiri Girl_ Aneesa Nabi Moves UN Diplomats In Geneva [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## SBD-3

BATMAN said:


> UN is not free to choose.
> 
> Kashmiri Girl_ Aneesa Nabi Moves UN Diplomats In Geneva [HQ] - YouTube


Yeh bohat deeth qoum hain yaar....Bunch of trolls...nothing more...and you argue with them....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

BATMAN said:


> Are you denying???
> Open the vedio and see your soldiers.



No am not denying anything.

Two things, the videos doesn't show Indian Army, they are J&K Police and CRPF.

And the videos don't show the incidents that lead up to these people getting belted. Its like I post a video of Pakistan Amry torturing captured TTP fighters without giving backgorund info, and go look what the barbarous Pakistani Army is doing to innocent people in FATA.

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




hasnain0099 said:


> Yeh bohat deeth qoum hain yaar....Bunch of trolls...nothing more...and you argue with them....



Deeth Quom hogi aapki, 65 saal beet gaye, ab tak baat samajh mein nahin aye. Keep trying

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SBD-3

roy_gourav said:


> Deeth Quom hogi aapki, 65 saal beet gaye, ab tak baat samajh mein nahin aye. Keep trying


Lagi thaw karky


----------



## Roybot

hasnain0099 said:


> Lagi thaw karky



Am not sure what that means.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Kashmir graves: Human Rights Watch Calls for Inquiry*



> Rights group Human Rights Watch has urged India to hold an independent inquiry into the unmarked graves found in Indian-administered Kashmir.
> 
> Earlier, the state human right commission said it had evidence that 2,156 bodies had been buried in 40 graves over the last 20 years.
> 
> The commission is the first government body to confirm what others have previously alleged.
> 
> Its report is yet to be submitted but it has been widely leaked in the media.
> 
> The commission's investigation focused on four northern, mountainous districts and involved scrutinising police, mosque and graveyard records, interviewing police and local people and cross-referencing information.
> 
> "For years, Kashmiris have been lamenting their lost loved ones, their pleas ignored or dismissed as the government and army claimed that they had gone to Pakistan to become militants," Meenakshi Ganguly, South Asia director at Human Rights Watch, said.
> 
> "But these graves suggest the possibility of mass murder. The authorities should immediately investigate each and every death."
> 
> Independent human rights groups have long insisted that thousands of people have mysteriously disappeared over the last two decades and never been accounted for.
> 
> Some have accused India's security forces of abducting local people, killing them and covering up the crime by describing the dead as unknown militants when they are given for burial.
> 
> The authorities deny such accusations.
> 
> The security forces say the unidentified dead are militants who may have originally come from outside India.
> 
> They also say that many of the missing people have crossed into Pakistan-administered Kashmir to engage in militancy.





BBC News - Kashmir graves: Human Rights Watch calls for inquiry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Clearly the savage terrorists of the Hind army are responsible for this. Pakistan is also indirectly guilty in this for it isn't taking a stronger political stance on this issue, and should be organizing International support for Kashmir. Pakistan also needs support the Kashmiri liberation movement making them an effective force. Until these things are done we can say Pakistan has disasppointingly fallen below the minimum it should do.


----------



## Peshwa

You can always count on the Pakistanis to add mirch masala to any news...

Lets start by proving that the people buried here were "innocent"..

Just because there were 500 locals does not make them innocent...local Kashmiris can also be terrorists

Secondly....How do we know whether these people were actually killed by the armed forces or killed extra-judicially?

These people could very well have been terrorists killed in operations or civilians killed by terrorists, their bodies never claimed by their relatives and hence were buried in unmarked graves....

The unidentified (alien) bodies could very well be Pakistani....we know there is no paucity of terrorists in Pakistan that cross over into India to meet their maker at the hands of our army

What PROOF exists anywhere in these news stories that indicates that the armed forces did something wrong by killing these terrorists?

I think until we see some PROOF, the Pakistanis should refrain from yapping away to glory about any "atrocities" committed by IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peshwa

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> their wonton disregard for human life of Kashmiris is hardly new, nor out of their character
> 
> if they dont get justice the legal way, it is likely that the brothers or friends will get revenge in an alternate way. It's human nature
> 
> and maybe the occupation forces (sissies) --as well as the political clowns who give them the orders (sissies) dont keep it in mind that they are human beings who did have families, friends, loved ones.... a vicious cycle.




And the Pakistani armed forces are the benchmark for "courage" when they would rather use Kashmiris to fight their battles as opposed to facing the Indian armed forces themselves..... only to get humiliated every time....

Love thy logic neighbor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

Why did the evil Hindus not burn the dead as is their custom and chose to bury the dead :-/

Or were the dead killed by terrorists - both local and foreign and the Indians as usual decided to give the last rites as per their religion like they did with the Pakistani soldiers who died in Kargil and whose bodies werenot even received by Pakistan ?


----------



## fatman17

*World&#8217;s most dangerous border *

By Eric S Margolis /New York 

The state human rights commission of the Indian-ruled portion of Kashmir reported its investigators had found 2,156 bodies buried in unmarked graves in 38 locations. Most were young men. Many bore bullets wounds.

Grisly and horrifying as this discovery was, there was hardly a peep from India&#8217;s allies, notably the United States and Britain, who have raised such a hue and cry over civilian deaths in Libya, Iran and Syria. India shrugged off the report.

There may be many more bodies to be found. Most, or all, were the product of the decades-old uprising by Kashmir&#8217;s Muslim majority against Indian rule that the outside world has largely ignored.

The fabled state of Kashmir lies in majestic isolation amid the towering mountain ranges separating the plains of India from the steppes and deserts of Central Asia. Nineteenth Century geopoliticians called Kashmir one of the world&#8217;s primary strategic pivots.
Historic Kashmir, with its distinctive Indo-European and Tibetan-Mongol peoples, has ended up divided between three nations: India, Pakistan, and China. 

Some 9mn Kashmiris live in the Indian-ruled two thirds of Kashmir; over 3mn in the Pakistani portion, known as Azad Kashmir, and small numbers in the frigid Aksai Chin plateau at over 5,000m altitude.

Kashmir&#8217;s Tibetan-race people mostly live in Indian-controlled Ladakh, long called &#8220;Little Tibet&#8221;. 

When Imperial Britain divided India in 1947, the Hindu maharaja of Kashmir opted to join the new Indian Union. But 77% of his people were Muslim (20% were Hindu, 3% Sikh and Buddhist). Muslim Kashmiris wanted to join newly-created Pakistan. Fighting erupted. India and Pakistan rushed in troops. 

The ceasefire line that ended the fighting has become the de facto border between the Indian and Pakistani-ruled parts of Kashmir. India claims all of Kashmir, including Chinese-ruled Aksai Chin. Pakistan also claims all of Kashmir. The United Nations called for a plebiscite to decide this issue. Pakistan accepted; India refused the UN resolution.

India and Pakistan have fought three full-scale wars over Kashmir and innumerable border clashes, some of which I have witnessed. 

Today, hundreds of thousands of Pakistani and Indian troops confront one another in Kashmir, backed by growing numbers of tactical nuclear weapons that are on a three-minute hair-trigger alert. Kashmir is the world&#8217;s most dangerous border.

In the early 1990&#8217;s, massive uprisings erupted in Kashmir against Indian rule, which was enforced by 500,000 troops and ill-disciplined police. Security forces struck back with maximum brutality, leading India&#8217;s human rights groups to denounce the repression. 

Muslim villages were burned; suspects were tortured; large numbers of young men were taken from villages and simply disappeared. 

Now we know where they went - filling many of the unmarked graves discovered last month.

An estimated 80,000 Kashmiris have so far died in the uprising, the majority Muslims. Muslims also committed bloody atrocities against Hindus and Sikhs. Now, Indian rights groups are demanding that India&#8217;s high courts investigate the crimes that have been committed in Kashmir, put an end to them, and punish the guilty parties.

Continued selective moral concern on our part is unacceptable. India&#8217;s allies must encourage Delhi to face this ugly issue and end this blight on India&#8217;s democracy and good name.

Resolving the Kashmir dispute will eliminate the gravest danger faced by mankind: an India-Pakistan nuclear exchange that could kill at least 2mn initially, 100mn thereafter, and spread clouds of radioactive dust around the globe.

Kashmir has poisoned relations between sister nations Pakistan and India who are locked in this sterile conflict. Clever Indian diplomacy has long kept the Kashmir conflict in the shadows.

The solution: erase all the borders and turn Kashmir into an autonomous, demilitarised free trade zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

fatman17 said:


> *World&#8217;s most dangerous border *
> 
> By Eric S Margolis /New York
> 
> The state human rights commission of the Indian-ruled portion of Kashmir reported its investigators had found *2,156 *bodies buried in unmarked graves in 38 locations. Most were young men. *Many bore bullets wounds*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Probe Requested of Unmarked Kashmir Graves



> SRINAGAR: A state-run human rights body has asked authorities to investigate the alleged existence of unmarked graves holding thousands of unidentified bodies in the Indian-administered Kashmir.
> 
> The Jammu-Kashmir State Human Rights Commission on Friday acted on a petition by a local rights group claiming that 3,844 unmarked graves existed in 208 sites in remote Rajouri and Poonch districts.
> 
> Tariq Banday, secretary of the commission, says the Jammu-Kashmir state government has been asked to investigate the allegations and provide its findings within a month.
> 
> Local rights groups say the graves might contain the bodies of Kashmiri civilians who have disappeared and may have been killed by government forces in a decades-old armed conflict in the Himalayan region.




Probe requested of unmarked Kashmir graves | World | DAWN.COM


----------



## jha

*Anti-militant protests in Pakistan's Neelum *



> Protests over renewed militant activity have been held in the Neelum Valley region of Pakistani-administered Kashmir,





> Locals say that Pakistan-based militants are flocking to the area and crossing into Indian-administered Kashmir to launch attacks there.
> 
> They fear that retaliatory fire from the Indian side may threaten a 2003 ceasefire and life in the valley.





> It is a long, narrow strip of land, most of which lies within the firing range of soldiers in Indian-administered Kashmir.
> 
> It was one of the worst-affected areas along the Line of Control (LoC) that divides the disputed region of Kashmir.
> 
> Its tricky mountain passes meant that it was an important transit route for militants crossing into Indian-administered Kashmir





> During a congregation to mark the holy festival of Eid on 31 August, residents of the town of Athmuqam passed a resolution which declared that any attempt to disrupt peace in the area would be resisted by the people.
> 
> A week later, two large demonstrations were held in Athmuqam to protest against the influx of militants which it is argued has sparked border skirmishes between Pakistani and Indian forces.



BBC News - Anti-militant protests in Pakistan's Neelum valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A1Kaid said:


> Clearly the savage terrorists of the Hind army are responsible for this. Pakistan is also indirectly guilty in this for it isn't taking a stronger political stance on this issue, and should be organizing International support for Kashmir. Pakistan also needs support the Kashmiri liberation movement making them an effective force. Until these things are done we can say Pakistan has disasppointingly fallen below the minimum it should do.



I agree


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A1Kaid said:


> Clearly the savage terrorists of the Hind army are responsible for this. Pakistan is also indirectly guilty in this for it isn't taking a stronger political stance on this issue, and should be organizing International support for Kashmir. Pakistan also needs support the Kashmiri liberation movement making them an effective force. Until these things are done we can say Pakistan has disasppointingly fallen below the minimum it should do.



I agree


----------



## Leader

*KASHMIR'S UNMARKED GRAVES: EXCAVATING THE TRUTH*



B Dutt


[video]http://social.ndtv.com/buckstopshere/permalink/57970[/video]


----------



## DV RULES

A1Kaid said:


> Clearly the savage terrorists of the Hind army are responsible for this. Pakistan is also indirectly guilty in this for it isn't taking a stronger political stance on this issue, and should be organizing International support for Kashmir. Pakistan also needs support the Kashmiri liberation movement making them an effective force. Until these things are done we can say Pakistan has disasppointingly fallen below the minimum it should do.



There was time when we had chance to take stand on both political & military level. We lost it, we were postponed 10 - 15 years by WOT. This is proven reality that without solution of Kashmir dispute we can't step up toward our progress. This cause is so strong and vital in our people that government could not simply ignore and move ahead. All back door policies nothing but defeat if result will against our interests & plans. Policy should be refresh for freedom of Kashmir from Indian occupation but reduce involvement on western border if concentration need to shift on LOC.


----------



## notsuperstitious

We will need help from Pakistani side to identify most of these bodies.

Given past experience regarding dead bodies, kind of difficult.

I hope Pakistanis here do not deny that thousands and thousands of pakistanis were sent to Indian Kashmir for jihad and India had no way of identifying their remains. Heck a living and talking Ajmal Kasab was so difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Unidentified remains discovered in unmarked graves scattered across Kashmir could undergo DNA testing in an effort to provide crucial information about an unknown number of "disappeared" people who went missing during the valley's years of violence.

The state's most senior politician has said he is prepared to carry out tests where family members are willing to provide a DNA sample of their own and help identify where they believed their relative might be buried.

"We would be prepared to consider DNA testing provided the people come forward with a sample," Kashmir's Chief Minister Omar Abdullah told The Independent. He said he also wanted to push forward with the establishment of a truth and reconciliation commission for the region.

In an unsettling reminder of the untold numbers of "disappeared" who were killed or went missing during the region's dark recent history, officials announced last month that a total of 2,156 remains had been located in 38 different grave sites. Other sites have also been identified and more corpses could yet be identified.

The State Human Rights Commission (SHRC) called for "all modern" techniques and methods to be used to identify the bodies, including the use of DNA. Its chairman, Justice Syed Bashiruddin said: "It is not just DNA tests, there are other tests [that can be used]. We have to try to identify all these nameless graves." *There is no agreed figure for the number of people who lost their lives as a result of separatist militancy that took hold in the valley in the late 1980s and the subsequent crackdown by the Indian security forces. Anywhere up to 70,000 people may have died*, while many thousands of Kashmiri Hindus, or Pandits, were forced from homes they had occupied for centuries.

Activists say large numbers of people, *suspected* of either being militants or having linked to such groups, were *summarily detained and killed*. Across the valley, untold numbers live in a state of enduring uncertainty, hoping that missing relatives may one day come home alive.

*Among those actively watching progress on identifying the remains is 23-year-old Bilqis Manzoor. Ten years ago her father, Manzoor Ahmed, was picked up by counter-insurgency troops from the 35th Battalion the Rashtriya Rifles from his home near Srinagar's old airport. Mr Manzoor, who ran a chemist's shop and also worked as a distributor for fruit juices and snacks, was 32 and had four children. Apparently the soldiers gave no explanation as to why they were taking him. His family never saw him again. "DNA testing is a moral victory for us. For all these years, the state was in denial about the missing persons," she said, speaking from Srinagar. "Now, it shows that the government is willing to accept that people are missing... and DNA tests of the bodies in unmarked graves would prove the untold brutalities unleashed by Indian security forces and gross human rights violation in Kashmir."
*
Two years ago, the International People's Tribunal on Human Rights and Justice in Kashmir issued a report that identified at least 2,943 bodies, located in unmarked graves in 55 towns and villages. It is this information that has been used by the SHRC for its own inquiry. Khurram Parvez, a human rights activist with the group, said up to 8,000 relatives are waiting for news.

Mr Abdullah's call for a commission has been derided as a "farce" by some activists who say that there can be no justice for the people of Kashmir if those responsible for crimes are not charged and tried. Campaigners have long demanded the removal of the Armed Forces Special Powers Act (AFSPA) from Kashmir, saying the law prevents troops and paramilitaries being held accountable, even if there is evidence they have committed offences.

Chief Minister Abdullah said that, while the formula for a commission had not been fixed, the process had to be transparent. "We say that no one would be able to claim immunity from the process," he added. "The truth and reconciliation commission would have to recognise you don't give people immunity and that justice is seen to be done."

DNA testing to identify Kashmir's 'disappeared' - Asia, World - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

india's genocide of Kashmiris will never be acceptable nor will it be forgiven.....they will continue to face repercussions for it


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> india's genocide of Kashmiris will never be acceptable nor will it be forgiven.....they will continue to face repercussions for it


 
Ok.. !!! Fine.. What next?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

me personally, i don't have the answer. 


i'm sorry to hear of these mass graves though....I think the families deserve to know what happeend to their loved ones. To find out why they were killed by your trigger-happy occupation forces.


----------



## Leader

*Now, 2,500 unidentified graves in Jammu*

Even the dead would turn in their graves at such a startling revelation. Mail Today has found mass graves in Jammu's Poonch district where 2,500 unidentified bodies were buried by a lone gravedigger.

It is pertinent to note here that the state human rights commission (SHRC) had found in an inquiry over 2,100 unidentified bodies at 38 sites in the Kashmir Valley. The commission's report had come out last month. But this is for the first time that graves unknown men have been identified in the Jammu region. Sofi Aziz Joo - the lone gravedigger in this frontier town - claims that he has buried over 2,500 unidentified bodies, sometimes in mass graves, handed over to him by the police and the army.

The 90-year-old gravedigger said the bodies handed over to him by the police and the army were usually bullet-ridden, without limbs or mutilated. He also pointed out that most of the bodies had their faces disfigured beyond recognition.

Sofi used to bury the bodies, and sometimes only heads without any other part the body attached to it, in a graveyard opposite a small shrine near the army garrison.

"The bodies would come anytime and burials were to be made without involving townsfolk for fear of provoking " anti- India" protests. So, I used to take the help of two labourers," he said.

None of the dead was known to him or his apprentices, he asserted.

"Once when the police brought 16 unidentified bodies and asked me to bury them, I along with a couple of labourers dug out a single grave to bury them all," said Sofi, pointing towards a raised ground in the graveyard, now covered by grass. "I don't remember the date. But I recall that the police said they were killed in Modpichae village," he said.

There are other mass graves in the graveyard too, he said and pointed out a grave which, according to him, has five bodies.
"They (the police) used to hand over bullet-ridden or disfigured bodies and tell me that they were militants killed by the army in gunfights," he said, when asked about the identity of the persons he buried.


He also pointed out that the faces of most of the bodies used to be mutilated beyond recognition. There have been times when Sofi buried only heads, without bodies, a process that he objected to later on.

"Over a period of time, it appeared fishy and I started refusing heads only. I started asking questions and demanded the full body," Sofi said. He recalled that once the police and the army handed him six heads for burial.

"It was the first time I was witnessing such a horror. I broke down," the gravedigger said. Moreover, Sofi was pressured to give in writing that he received six bodies.

THEY TOOK it in writing from me despite my protests. What could I have done?" In another instance, Sofi was asked to bury seven heads.

"I wrapped the heads in shrouds and buried them. But, they took a receipt of seven bodies," he said. However, in the third such incident when the police came up with some 15 heads, Sofi protested. 

"I thought come what may, I will not do it anymore," he said. "Then they left."

Talking about the time during which he was burying all these bodies, Sofi said the police started giving him bodies with the beginning of militancy in Kashmir - a time when crossborder infiltration and exfiltration picked up. He recalled that he used to get one or two bodies everyday and unlike the Valley, in Poonch, no local was permitted to help him in the burial.


For each body Sofi received, he was supposed to put his signature on a foolscap paper, apparently a takeover. The police personnel, after handing over bodies to Sofi, would remain on guard until he completed the burial process.
The burials have cost Sofi around Rs1.85 lakh, maximum of which was spent on purchasing cloth for shrouds and remuneration to the labourers.

Deputy Commissioner Poonch Ajit Sahoo, did not see this correspondent, despite a prior appointment. Sahoo kept the correspondent waiting for two hours inside his office but did not come out to speak.

After the discovery of 2,156 unidentified bodies at 38 sites in the Valley, the SHRC had issued notices to the state government on a petition filed by the Association of Parents of Disappeared Persons (APDP), seeking investigation into the graveyards of Jammu division's Poonch and Rajouri districts.

Ironically, there are seven graves of policemen too in this graveyard but all of these bear a proper epitaph. The remaining are housing mysteries along with their dead.


Now, 2,500 unidentified graves in Jammu : North: News India Today


how horrible can it get !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

One sodden evening in April 2010, an Indian army major from the 4 Rajputana Rifles arrived at a remote police post where the mountains gather in a half-hitch around Kashmir, India's northernmost state. Major Opinder Singh "seemed in a hurry", a duty policeman recalled. Up in the heights of the Pir Panjal range, down through which the major had descended, it was snowing and his boots let in water. "The officer reported that the previous night his men had killed three Pakistani terrorists who had crossed over into our Machil sector," the policeman recalled. "Where are the bodies?" the policeman had asked, filling in a First Information Report that started a criminal enquiry. "They were buried where they were shot," the major retorted, before taking off in his jeep.

"It was not unusual," the policeman later told investigators, when questioned as to why he had not insisted on viewing the corpses or checking the identities. Kashmir had been in turmoil since Partition in 1947 and on a virtual war footing for the past two decades, with some estimates placing the dead at 70,000. Strung with razor wire and anti-missile netting, the state had been transformed into one of the most militarised places on earth, with one Indian paramilitary or soldier stationed for every 17 residents. The Pakistani intelligence services and military trained and funded a legion of irregulars, who infiltrated over the mountains to kick-start a full-blown insurgency in 1989, keeping the Indian-ruled portion of the Muslim-majority state permanently alight.

Once picture-perfect, a place of pilgrimage for backpackers and mystics of all religions, Kashmir had become one of the most beautiful and dangerous frontlines in the world. Machil, the sector in which Singh had sprung his operation, was especially treacherous, consisting of a clutch of isolated villages strung along the Line of Control (LoC), a high-altitude ceasefire line that had split Kashmir in 1972. Up here in the thin air, India had created a fearsome barrier, made lethal with the help of Israeli technology, a partially electrified series of fences connected to motion detectors, surrounded by a heavily mined no-man's land.

On 30 April, 2010, an armed forces spokesman in Srinagar, Kashmir's summer capital, confirmed Singh's story. "Three militants have been killed in a shootout," said Lieutenant Colonel JS Brar, detailing how three AK-47s, one Pakistani pistol, ammunition, cigarettes, chocolates, dates, two water bottles, a Kenwood radio and 1,000 Pakistani rupees had been recovered. The standard-issue infiltration kit. The corpseless triple-death inquiry was an open and shut case.

However, a few days later, at Panzalla police station, 30 miles from Machil, a simple missing case was causing everyone problems. Three Kashmiri families from nearby Nadihal village had turned up to report the disappearance of their sons: Mohammad, 19, Riyaz, 20, and Shahzad, 27, an apple farmer, a herder and a labourer. They had not seen them since 28 April and would not be calmed by detectives. Soon, their appeals drew the attention of Kashmir's most dogged human rights lawyer, Parvez Imroz, whose response to what would become known as the "Machil Encounter" was about to create a watershed in Kashmir.

Dressed in the uniform of the Kashmiri bar, a crisp white shirt and sombre morning suit, over the past two decades Imroz had become a fixture at the high court in Srinagar, filing thousands of habeas corpus actions (which literally translates as "produce the bodies") on behalf of families who claimed their relatives had vanished while in the custody of the Indian security forces.

These actions rarely succeeded, the Indian army insisting that the missing had flitted over the LoC to Pakistan, recalling historic scenes at the start of the insurgency that terrified New Delhi, when tens of thousands of young Kashmiris jumped aboard buses manned by youthful conductors shouting: "Pakistan, Pakistan here we come." But what the writs did achieve was to create a paper trail from which Imroz was able to estimate that 8,000 Kashmiri non-combatants had vanished from army custody in a state the size of Ireland  four times more than disappeared under Pinochet in Chile. "The military grip has been suffocating," he told the Guardian, "and making someone vanish sows far more fear than spilling their blood".

Imroz had spent much of his career facing down security forces protected by specially drafted laws. Under the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, soldiers and paramilitaries enjoy total immunity from prosecution, unless the ministry of defence sanction their trial. Using new Right to Information (RTI) laws, Imroz obtained confirmation that despite the fact that hundreds of soldiers stood accused of murder, rape and torture, not a single case had proceeded. In contrast, Kashmiri citizens are dealt with using the Jammu & Kashmir Public Safety Act, under which they can be jailed, preventively, for two years, if deemed likely to commit subversive acts in the future, with an estimated 20,000 detained, according to Human Rights Watch.

Imroz's campaigning achieved other things. He caught the attention of the UN, and this year Christof Heyns, a special rapporteur on extrajudicial executions, warned India that all of these draconian laws had no place in a functioning democracy and should be scrapped. The price for confronting the security forces and the militants they faced down was severe. In 1992, Imroz mourned the loss of his Hindu mentor, an activist who was gunned down by Muslim insurgents. Three years later, Imroz was driving home from court when he felt a cold draught grip his chest. "I slumped over the wheel, inexplicably," he recalled. Bystanders who came to his rescue told him he had been shot. A militant group later claimed it was a case of mistaken identity. In 1996, the Indian army abducted Imroz's friend and fellow lawyer, Jalil Andrabi, whose mutilated body was found after three weeks. Imroz shut himself off. For years he refused to marry or have children, worried they would be targeted. In 2002, his accomplished protégé, Khurram Parvez, a young Kashmiri graduate, was badly injured in an IED attack that killed his driver and a female colleague, Asiya Jeelani. Two years after that, a gunman posing as a client, shot dead another of Imroz's legal allies. In 2005, when Imroz was awarded the Ludovic-Trarieux International Human Rights Prize, first given to Nelson Mandela, he was unable to accept it in person as India declined to issue him a passport.

But Imroz's reputation began to build in the countryside, from where terrified villagers travelled to besiege his rickety chambers on the Bund, in central Srinagar, carrying with them stories. In 2008, these accounts enabled the lawyer to make his greatest discovery. While surveying disappearance cases in villages across two of Kashmir's 23 districts, including Baramulla, from where the three Nadihal men would vanish in 2010, villagers showed him a hitherto unknown network of unmarked and mass graves: muddy pits and mossy mounds, pock-marking pine forests and orchards. According to eyewitnesses, all had been dug under the gaze of the Indian security forces and all contained the bodies of local men. Some were fresh, others decayed, hinting at a covert slaughter that went back many years.

Imroz widened his search, mapping almost 1,000 locations. He was shocked by the implications. Indian law requires that the police probe every violent death and that corpses be identified. But in the village of Bimyar, white-haired Atta Muhammad Khan came forward to describe how he had been forced to inter 203 unidentified bodies under cover of the night  men whose identities and crimes were unstated. "Some corpses were disfigured. Others were burnt. We did not ask questions." It was a similar story in Kichama village, where the lawyer mapped 235 unmarked graves and in Bijhama, where 200 more unidentified corpses had been interred. In Srinagar, Imroz's team alerted the government's State Human Rights Commission (SHRC). "We suspected the missing of Kashmir were buried at these secret sites," he said, publishing a report, Facts Under Ground.

An official response came two months later, just after 10pm on 30 June, 2008. Imroz had at last married Rukhsana, a business woman, and they now had two children, his daughter Zeenish, 12, and a boy, Tauqir, aged seven. The family lived in Kralpora, a tree-lined suburb eight miles from Srinagar city centre. No one called round on the offchance. Rukhsana heard a rap at the door and glanced outside to see that their security lights had been smashed. "I knew what this meant," she said, the door knock immediately conjuring memories of murdered friends. Imroz ran to the back of the house and shouted for his brother, Sheikh Mushtaq Ahmad, who lived next door.

As Ahmad emerged with a torch, a shot was fired, narrowly missing his son. A stranger screamed: "Put that light out." Then, a grenade exploded, shrapnel pitting the front door. Tear gas shells followed, waking neighbours who unlocked the village mosque. The imam mobilised residents to surround Imroz's house, as an armoured vehicle and two jeeps from the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force and police Special Task Force, took off. "They had come to kill us," Rukhsana recalled. "We need protection," she said. Who do you need protection from, we asked her. "From our own government of course. It's jungle law."

After the attack, Human Rights Watch called on India to "protect Parvez Imroz, an award-winning human rights lawyer" and his case was raised in the European parliament. His family pleaded for him to quit. "I was terrified," the lawyer conceded. "I was starting to have horrible dreams. But being silent is a crime."

Imroz and his team redoubled their efforts, spreading their net across 55 villages in three districts, Bandipora, Baramulla and Kupwara. An ad-hoc inquiry run by volunteers and funded by donations saw the number of unmarked and mass graves mapped rise to 2,700. Inside them were 2,943 bodies; 80% of them unidentified. "These were hellish images from a war that no one has ever reported," said Imroz. "We suspected this to be prima-facie evidence of war crimes," he added. "Who are the dead, how did they die, in whose hands and who interred them?"

The SHRC finally agreed to an inquiry. Soon, it had its work cut out. Using RTI laws, the police were forced to concede that they had lodged 2,683 cases for the covertly interred in just three districts. And a new deposition submitted by Imroz's field workers covering two more districts, Rajoori and Poonch, mapped 3,844 more unmarked and mass graves, taking the total number to more than 6,000. There are still another 16 districts yet to be surveyed, leaving Imroz to wonder how many violent deaths and surreptitious burials have been concealed across Kashmir. Finally, last September, the SHRC made an announcement, stating that Imroz's discovery was correct: "There is every possibility that unidentified dead bodies buried in various unmarked graves  may contain the victims of enforced disappearances." The UN weighed in this year, a report to the Human Rights Council warning India of its obligations under human rights treaties and laws. Kashmiri families had a "right to know the truth" and that "when the disappeared person is found to be dead, the right  to have the remains of their loved one returned to them, and to dispose of those remains according to their own tradition, religion or culture".

After the Nadihal men disappeared, Imroz's field worker, Parvaiz Matta, travelled to the village. He found an eyewitness, Fayaz Wani, a close friend of the missing men. Wani finally revealed the Indian army had offered the men jobs, in a deal brokered by a Special Police Officer (SPO), who had given them a sum equivalent to £7 each, "as a show of good will", before taking them to a remote army camp in Machil.

The families of the missing men filed a complaint against the SPO, Bashir Lone. "This man broke down, admitting his role, claiming that nine soldiers at a remote army camp had shot the three men, so they could claim reward money," Matta said. (The army routinely gives financial rewards to soldiers who kill militants.) On 28 May, 2010, three bodies were exhumed from unmarked graves close to the camp, some of those already mapped by Imroz, and in which the government said were foreign fighters. Their families identified Shahzad, Riyaz and Mohammad by their clothes.

The Nadihal cash-for-killing story and news of a legion of unidentified dead lying in unmarked graves, sent hundreds of thousands of demonstrators on to the streets in the summer of 2010. Sensing the building anger, the army and central government in New Delhi promised an inquiry, offering, without irony, talks to anyone in Kashmir "who renounced violence". However, when no answers came, Kashmir went into convulsions, as crowds of youths armed with stones ambushed soldiers, police and paramilitaries who returned fire with live rounds. I arrived in Kashmir shortly after. More than 100 demonstrators had been killed, many of them children. International news channels briefly took an interest, asking if Kashmir was experiencing its own Arab Spring. But the cameras left quickly, as a vicious crackdown began clearing the streets: the government's own statistics showing that more than 5,300 Kashmiri youths, many of them children, were arrested.

In 2011, Imroz went to work again, investigating how India had restored the peace, and I shadowed him. He took statements from those who had been released and the families of those still incarcerated. "The affidavits made for chilling reading," he said. The majority of youths alleged torture, with independent medical examinations confirming that many had their fingernails pulled and bones crushed. One teenage prisoner told the Guardian: "The police started on our hands and fingers, breaking them with gun *****, and by the end when tears were streaming down our faces, we were hung by our ankles and had chilli rubbed in our wounds." Others claimed to have petrol funnelled into their rectums. One group alleged in court that they were forced to sodomise each other, while a police cameraman filmed.

This year, Imroz and his field workers widened the research to commence the first state-wide inquiry into the use of torture. Their findings will go to the UN and to Human Rights Watch later this summer but a draft seen by the Guardian suggests that not only is torture endemic, it is systemic. In one cluster of 50 villages, more than 2,000 extreme cases of torture were documented, any of which would kick-start an SHRC inquiry, and all of which left victims maimed and psychologically scarred. Methods included branding, electric shocks, simulated drowning, striping flesh with razor blades and piping petrol into anuses.

This work suggests that the statewide ratio for Kashmiris who have experienced torture is one in six. "For the 50 villages, in this small snapshot, we located 50 centres run by the army and paramilitaries in which torture had been practised," Imroz said. The methods, language and even the architecture of the torture chambers are identical. "What we are looking at is not a few errant officers." Files released under RTI laws show how these practises go back to 1989. These documents, seen by the Guardian, also reveal horrific practises, including one sizeable cluster, confidentially probed by the government itself, where men from the Border Security Force (BSF) lopped off the limbs of suspects and fed prisoners with their own flesh.

The Guardian traced one of the victims, a shepherd Qalandar Khatana, 45. Hobbling on crutches, bandages covering his ankles, both feet having been sawn off, he recalled: "I was held down, a BSF trooper produced a knife and then I passed out as the blood gushed from me." His file says a government investigator confirmed the story and produced eyewitnesses.

Another villager, Nasir Sheikh, a carpenter, who lost both legs below the knee and one hand, added: "The smell was of death  urine, ****, sweat. You knew you were about to be slowly murdered. It was like being thrown down a well where no one can hear you scream." His file confirms the story and suggests that compensation be paid. The UN special rapporteur on torture has been refused entry to Kashmir since 1993. Domestic legislation to outlaw torture has stalled. "When will the world start asking as tough questions of India as it is of Syria?" Imroz asked. "Or are we Kashmiris invisible?"

The mass graves of Kashmir | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indus Pakistan

^^^

Thank you for that piece. Although I already read it in the Guardian but it was still a painful, difficult read. 

*"Or are we Kashmiris invisible?"* Yes, we are. Even across the LOC most Pakistani's are consumed by Isreal, the Jews, Palestine and America. Does anybody really think that what the Palestinians in West Bank face at the hands of Isreali's even compares remotely to what is happening in Kashmir?

West Bank is probably one of the most media covered zones in the world. A Palestinian stray cat gets killed whilst running across the road by a Isreali Army Jeep and the news will reverberate around the world. 1,000s of mass graves and not a blip on the world media.

*"Or are we Kashmiris invisible?" Yes, indeed true, even to your Pakistani' neighbours.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahfatzia

LAST September, a lawmaker in Indian-controlled Kashmir stood up in the state&#8217;s legislative assembly and spoke of a valley filled with human carcasses near his home constituency in the mountains: &#8220;In our area, there are big gorges, where there are the bones of several hundred people who were eaten by crows.&#8221;

I read about this in faraway London and was filled with a chill &#8212; I had written of a similar valley, a fictional one, in my novel about the lost boys of Kashmir. The assembly was debating a report on the uncovering of more than 2,000 unmarked and mass graves not far from the Line of Control that divides Indian- and Pakistani-controlled Kashmir. The report, by India&#8217;s government-appointed State Human Rights Commission, marked the first official acknowledgment of the presence of mass graves. More significantly, the report found that civilians, potentially the victims of extrajudicial killings, may be buried at some of the sites.

Corpses were brought in by the truckload and buried on an industrial scale. The report cataloged 2,156 bullet-riddled bodies found in mountain graves and called for an inquiry to identify them. Many were men described as &#8220;unidentified militants&#8221; killed in fighting with soldiers during the armed rebellion against Indian rule during the 1990s, but according to the report, more than 500 were local residents. &#8220;There is every probability,&#8221; the report concluded, that the graves might &#8220;contain the dead bodies of enforced disappearances,&#8221; a euphemism for people who have been detained, abducted, taken away by armed forces or the police, often without charge or conviction, and never seen again. 

Had the graves been found under Col. Muammar el-Qaddafi&#8217;s compound in Libya or in the rubble of Homs in Syria, there surely would have been an uproar. But when over 2,000 skeletons appear in the conflict-ridden backyard of the world&#8217;s largest democracy, no one bats an eye. While the West proselytizes democracy and respect for human rights, sometimes going so far as to cheerlead cavalier military interventions to remove repressive regimes, how can it reconcile its humanitarianism with such brazen disregard for the right to life in Kashmir? Have we come to accept that there are different benchmarks for justice in democracies and autocracies? Are mass graves unearthed in democratic India somehow less offensive? 

Much more>
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/08/o...d-stained-democracy.html?_r=2&ref=todayspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Yeah they are terrorists from across the border. Indian Government should have never burried them in the first place, if no one claims the body just dump it in an industrial furnace or something. Rookie Mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Icewolf

@Roybot

Most of the graves are women and children that IA "accidently" killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> @Roybot
> 
> *Most of the graves* are women and children that IA "accidently" killed.



And where did you get that from?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Roybot said:


> Yeah they are terrorists from across the border. Indian Government should have never burried them in the first them, if no one claims the body just dump it in an industrial furnace or something. Rookie Mistake.



So you believe that? You really believe that all those dead in the mass graves are from across the border. Those who blow themselves up in middle of market have a excuse, they are going to Allah and the virgins etc. I can see what your excuse is for the mass graves.


----------



## Roybot

Atanz said:


> So you believe that? You really believe that all those dead in the mass graves are from across the border. *Those who blow themselves up in middle of market have a excuse, they are going to Allah and the virgins etc. I can see what your excuse is for the mass graves.*



Lol so are you telling me that there is no infiltration from the across the border?


----------



## KRAIT

If these same western news papers and media outlet says in support of Balochistan liberation, 1971 massacre, Kashmir insurgency....they call it western propaganda,trying to malign their country..... and they never believe it. They go to any extent to debunk them with their ranting.

But if these agencies something about India, it becomes message of God, the ultimate and pure truth.

*Hypocrisy*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> And where did you get that from?


 
Hehe... Most of the people Indians kill are women and children in Kashmir. Check previous reports, it's always Indian soldiers killed children from villages so pakistani sldeirs responded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

*Munshi,* you love digging up such crap, don't you?* Desperate for a pat on your back by your 'well wishers' here, what? *

Ok, so how about digging up the atrocities and deaths committed by whoever, in Balochistan right from the days the PAF bombed them to submission? *How about copy/pasting the hundreds of thousands of deaths, murders and rapes that happened in your benighted country in 1971? How about the gross human rights violations - murders, rapes, ethnic cleansing, and point blank killings by the Sri Lankan Army of tens of thousands of Tamils living there? 
*
But since you're a totally biased anti India yahoo, and blind to what's happening and happened around you, your India bashing clap trap and sources (Guardian in this case) are not even worth a glance.

Your anti-India rants are getting tiring.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> Hehe... *Most of the people Indians kill are women and children in Kashmir. Check previous reports*, it's always Indian soldiers killed children from villages so pakistani sldeirs responded



No, if you are going to make some bs claims the onus is on you to show me these "previous reports". Its very easy to give a sweeping statement like "Most of the People Indians kill are women and children", but coming from a nincompoop, it has zero credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> No, if you are going to make some bs claims the onus is on you to show me these "previous reports". Its very easy to give a sweeping statement like "Most of the People Indians kill are women and children", but coming from a nincompoop, it has zero credibility.


 
First of all, I'm not here to babysit you. Search up Indian-Pakistan encounters and CHECK and READ te reports. There's mostly always a line that says "India fired on women and children" , simple.


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> First of all, I'm not here to babysit you. Search up Indian-Pakistan encounters and CHECK and READ te reports. There's mostly always a line that says "India fired on women and children" , simple.



Ok, most of the people killed in Balochistan by Pakistanis are Women and Children. There I made a statement, and yes there are many previous reports which proves that. 

Don't ask me for links cause am not here to babysit you. See how stupid I sound?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Icewolf

OrionHunter said:


> Ok, so how about digging up the atrocities and deaths committed by whoever, in Balochistan right from the days the PAF bombed them to submission?


 
No PAF operations in Balochistan... Mountains are too high - too much risk the airplanes will hit a mountain



Roybot said:


> Ok, most of the people killed in Balochistan by Pakistanis are Women and Children. There I made a statement, and yes there are many previous reports which proves that.
> 
> Don't ask me for links cause am not here to babysit you. See how stupid I sound?



I'm only not giving links because my mobile can't handle it. What's your excuse? Laziness?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> *I'm only not giving links because my mobile can't handle it.* What's your excuse? Laziness?



Well fair enough, then please do give me links when you can, which says that "most of the people killed are Women and Children". Cause I can assure you right now that there is no such report. If anything most of the people killed by terrorists are Women and Children.


----------



## Mr.Wick

I bet none of these big mouth guys have ever witnessed or have been to Kashmir. Its too easy sitting here gossiping about genocides and Cr@p like that.

The Islamist insurgents and The separatists have taken a toll over a lot of innocent Kashmiris, no one cares to mention their 'sacrifice' here.They are freedom fighters aren't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jbond197

American forces are clearing the terrorists from Afghanistan front and Indian forces from Kashmir and other fronts but still there is no end of terrorists.. Makes me wonder, what's the production rate of factories out there??


----------



## OrionHunter

Icewolf said:


> No PAF operations in Balochistan... Mountains are too high - too much risk the airplanes will hit a mountain


PAF fighter planes can, I believe, fly higher than those mountains!! 

Ok, seriously, you just mentioned that the PAF has never been used in operations in Balochistan? I suggest you read this link from start to finish. *I would also recommend that the OP read it too. But needless to say, he'll NEVER reproduce this report as he won't want to rub his Pakistani friends here on the wrong side, this being a Pakistani forum.
*
Nuff said. Here's the link....Balochistan & Bangladesh - Enduring Pakistan's Selective Genocide - Salem-News.Com

But of course, this report according to many, is just hogwash! Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*



some estimates placing the dead at 70,000.

Click to expand...

*
this is a terrible terrible present day crime to humanity! a 21st century genocide!
where are the bigger voices of the usa? uk? human rights watch? amnesty international? reporters without borders? ...on the perpetrating country!


----------



## Bhairava

shuttler said:


> this is a terrible terrible present day crime to humanity! a 21st century genocide!
> where are the bigger voices of the usa? uk? human rights watch? amnesty international? reporters without borders? ...on the perpetrating country!



Some 20 million people were killed in the Cultural revolution.


----------



## KRAIT

shuttler said:


> this is a terrible terrible present day crime to humanity! a 21st century genocide!
> where are the bigger voices of the usa? uk? human rights watch? amnesty international? reporters without borders? ...on the perpetrating country!


Mostly victims of insurgents rather than army. All those voices are busy reporting TIbetan stuggle and SCS bullying


----------



## RuheTag

Roybot said:


> Ok, most of the people killed in Balochistan by Pakistanis are Women and Children. There I made a statement, and yes there are many previous reports which proves that.
> 
> Don't ask me for links cause am not here to babysit you. See how stupid I sound?



Are you trying to justify all this happened in Kashmir with Baluchistan? Baluchistan is not a disputed territory where more 80,000 people have been killed at the hands of Army. There are 2-3 tribes that are creating trouble. You are quite ignorant on that. 

but why bring Baluchistan here,, trying to divert attention ? OR hypocricy ? 


I cant imagine how people can be so proud in doing heinous crime against humanity.

There is no wonder why Muslims in british India wanted a separate land,, why Kashmiris want to be separate from India, Why there was insurgency in Punjab, why there other 16 insurgencies in India. 

Keep yelling nonsense...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

shuttler said:


> this is a terrible terrible present day crime to humanity! a 21st century genocide!
> where are the bigger voices of the usa? uk? human rights watch? amnesty international? reporters without borders? ...on the perpetrating country!



We don't know what is happening in China. If we dig the crimes done by Chinese emperors, Chinese Aristocrats,Mao and Current oppressive CCP regime the number may go up greater than combined world genocides.


----------



## Cherokee

shuttler said:


> this is a terrible terrible present day crime to humanity! a 21st century genocide!
> where are the bigger voices of the usa? uk? human rights watch? amnesty international? reporters without borders? ...on the perpetrating country!



They are busy Estimating Deaths and Cruelty in the " Big Leap Forward" with deaths being Estimated from 18 million to 30 million . Even if we take median 70k is a Peanuts in front of it . Isn't it ??


----------



## Bhairava

RuheTag said:


> Are you trying to justify all this happened in Kashmir with Baluchistan? Baluchistan is not a disputed territory where more 80,000 people have been killed at the hands of Army. There are 2-3 tribes that are creating trouble. You are quite ignorant on that.
> 
> but why bring Baluchistan here,, trying to divert attention ? OR hypocricy ?
> 
> 
> I cant imagine how people can be so proud in doing heinous crime against humanity.
> 
> There is no wonder why Muslims in british India wanted a separate land,, why Kashmiris want to be separate from India, Why there was insurgency in Punjab, why there other 16 insurgencies in India.
> 
> Keep yelling nonsense...



You still need Indian visa to visit Kashmir...and the REST is all nonsense...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Kashmir deaths from 1990 -2009







No points for guessing who is six feet under in those mass graves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RuheTag

Bhairava said:


> You still need Indian visa to visit Kashmir...and the REST is all nonsense...



hahahah .. 

National pride of criminality, banditism!


----------



## Bhairava

RuheTag said:


> hahahah ..
> 
> National pride of criminality, banditism!



Whatever....I see that you have no more arguments.


----------



## neutral_person

RuheTag said:


> Are you trying to justify all this happened in Kashmir with Baluchistan? Baluchistan is not a disputed territory where more 80,000 people have been killed at the hands of Army. There are 2-3 tribes that are creating trouble. You are quite ignorant on that.
> 
> but why bring Baluchistan here,, trying to divert attention ? OR hypocricy ?
> 
> 
> I cant imagine how people can be so proud in doing heinous crime against humanity.
> 
> There is no wonder why Muslims in british India wanted a separate land,, why Kashmiris want to be separate from India, Why there was insurgency in Punjab, why there other 16 insurgencies in India.
> 
> Keep yelling nonsense...



India's stance on Kashmir:

Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up - YouTube

The rest is all your personal gibberish


----------



## FEDEX

Balochistan, for most Indians, is just another part of Pakistan about which we don't care. However, a fact is that Balochistan region was an important region belonging to the Harrappan Civilization. From 1st century AD to 3rd century AD, the region was ruled by the P&#257;ratar&#257;jas, believed to be the same as P&#257;radas mentioned in the Vayu Puraan and Mahabharat too. Present day Balochistan covers around 40% of Pakistan and some parts of Iran and Afghanistan. The region used to enjoy autonomy under British rule but after division, just like Pakistani Army invaded parts of Kashmir (now ***), they also invaded Balochistan, which had refused to accede to Pakistan. Since then, Baloch people have been fighting for independence. There have been army operations by Pakistan, to crush the movements. Pakistani army often indulges in atrocities and human right violations in the region.

To bring the issues to the awareness of common Indians, IBTL contacted Shri Abdul Bugti Baloch, a Baloch freedom fighter who is leading the campaign to, as he puts it, let the world know about atrocities of occupying Pakistani forces against Baloch nation, .. for the end of illegal occupation of their land. In this series, we'll be sharing the news-and-views of the 'Baloch Freedom Struggle'.

The Central Spokesman of Baloch Republican Party Mir Sher Mohammad Bugti has said the discovery of mass graves in Dera Bugti is a big question mark for the world particularly for the Islamic countries. Occupying forces of pakistan have extended the range of military operations in Balochistan to many areas of Sindh.

Condolences references and &#8216;Quran Khuwani&#8217; were organized in Sui, Dera Bugti, Quetta and many other areas of Occupied Balochistan on March 25, the 1st martyrdom anniversary of &#8216;Shohdah-e-Machi Gorani&#8217; (Martyrs of Machi Gorani). Tribute was paid to the Baloch martyrs during these events.

Sher Mohammad Bugti stated 19 Baloch including my brother Shah Mohammad Bugti were abducted during a major military offensive from Sui, Dera Bugti on December 05, 2010.

After two days, my brother and his one colleague were killed in custody of occupying pakistani forces and their bullet-riddled dead bodies were found in a deserted area near Sui &#8211; he added.

On March 25, 2011, he continued, dead bodies of Ali Bux Bugti, Shah Bux Bugti, Iqbal Mazari, Rahm Dil Bugti, Koh Dil Bugti & Khetaran Bugti were found buried in a mass grave discovered in Machi, Gorani area near Sui. The deceased were abducted during the December 05, 2010 offensive and the whereabouts of other 11 Baloch remains unknown to date.

He said BRP condemns the military operation in Baloch areas (i.e. Lyari, Malir etc) of Karachi and appeal to the Islamic Countries, international community, European Union & Human Rights Organizations to take immediate action against the discovery of mass graves and other human rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RuheTag

Bhairava said:


> Whatever....I see that you have no more arguments.



What else arguments you want to stop shamelessly taking pride in national criminal acts?


----------



## Bhairava

RuheTag said:


> What else arguments you want to stop shamelessly taking pride in national criminal acts?



Perhaps you must talk in English.....I dont speak gibberish.


----------



## RuheTag

neutral_person said:


> India's stance on Kashmir:
> 
> Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up - YouTube
> 
> The rest is all your personal gibberish



This is how your mind participates in a discussion? Complete BS!



Bhairava said:


> Perhaps you must talk in English.....I dont speak gibberish.



I am talking in English, perhaps your mind is not used to understand anything like that. 

Perhaps I should explain in more simple terms. But I dont have the time for that.


----------



## neutral_person

RuheTag said:


> This is how your mind participates in a discussion? Complete BS!



There is nothing to discuss, so its not a discussion to begin with. We are never going to leave Kashmir, and if you (Pakistanis) think sending a few (thousand) militants is going to cause a problem for us, you are sadly mistaken, as past experience I am sure has taught you. 

The song is very appropriate for the situation, we are never going to give up Kashmir (this the song), so don't hold your breath for it. Political and Military wrongdoings can be discussed between the Kashmiri Govt and the central GoI, but separatism will never be on the cards, ever. That is all I want to say on this topic.

You Pakistanis can keep enjoying this song while thinking about India's stance on Kashmir  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## FEDEX

Despite all discussions ground reality will not change. Kashmir is remains a part of of India. Pakistan could not grab Kashmir in 80's when it has everything was favoring them. U.N. didn't do anything in the past even when U.S. has heavily favoring Pakistan. Present India is too strong to let go of Kashmir anyway. Kashmir independence is much as realistic goal as Balochistan gaining independence. I support Indian Army , they are given a tough task and they are doing good job. All Indian Army needs to do is hold present status quo , sooner than later Kashmir issue will be resolved according to Indian agenda. People who think otherwise will carry on living in Lala land.


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Icewolf said:


> Hehe... Most of the people Indians kill are women and children in Kashmir. Check previous reports, it's always Indian soldiers killed children from villages so pakistani sldeirs responded


 
Well Who started this all??? *The first bullet that was fired in Kashmir was funded by Pakistani & first time when kashmiri blood was splashed was by again Pakistani non-state actors long before indian troops arrived on kashmir soil*

The king of Kashmir (Hari Singh) was a Hindu and wanted Kashmir to be an independent country just like Present dat Nepal & Bhutan. 

But *Pakistan wanted Kashmir not for love of kashmiris but for its riches & water resources *, so it funded insurgents against Kashmir. Muslim non-state insurgents who invaded kashmir were armed & trained by PA, these insurgents when entered kashmir they started looting & raping Kashmiri awam.

When the Kashmir king couldn't face them, he sought India's military help. India agreed on the condition that Kashmir should be annexed to India.

The UN resolution says *that India should conduct a free and fair election in the entire Kashmir to know what Kashmiris want (self determination or joining india or pak). But for that, Pakistan should surrender its Pakistan-Administered-Kashmir to India and China should surrender Aksai Chin (if it has any population).*

*So people who sympathize kashmiri women & children with ever vacate their armies & assets from kashmir including G-B so India can conduct elections under UN supervision?? *

These crocodile tears are just for making world fool.If Pakistan wanted well being of kashmir it would have never invaded Kashmir in first place & sent jihadis for decades.


----------



## foxbat

Icewolf said:


> No PAF operations in Balochistan... Mountains are too high - too much risk the airplanes will hit a mountain


So PAF pilots are only qualified to fly over plains  ???




Icewolf said:


> I'm only not giving links because my mobile can't handle it. What's your excuse? Laziness?


So you agree that you are making excuses  ?



RuheTag said:


> What else arguments you want to stop shamelessly taking pride in national criminal acts?



They are not criminal unless proven so in Indian court (remember Hafiz saeed). Whichever have been proven have been handled . Rest are simply useless rants from Pakistani members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

There is a TV extension which is going to be the biggest atrocities expose of the year easily :

*Kashmir's Torture Trail.*

[video]http://www.channel4.com/programmes/kashmirs-torture-trail/articles/watch-the-trail[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

RuheTag said:


> I am talking in English, perhaps your mind is not used to understand anything like that.
> 
> Perhaps I should explain in more simple terms. But I dont have the time for that.



Please do so -- I'm on vacations and have some time to spare.


----------



## neutral_person

shuttler said:


> There is a TV extension to the easily the becoming biggest atrocities of the year:
> 
> [video]http://www.channel4.com/programmes/kashmirs-torture-trail/articles/watch-the-trail[/video]



Didnt your inhuman Govt kill 2,000,000 during the cultural revolution?


----------



## Bhairava

neutral_person said:


> Didnt your inhuman Govt kill 200,000 during the cultural revolution?



Dude its in millions..what 220,000 ?

Perhaps he doesnt know about it, considering all the e-censors there.


----------



## neutral_person

All hail Mao!



Bhairava said:


> Dude its in millions..what 220,000 ?



Ooops meant 2 million, must have missed a 0


----------



## Bhairava

neutral_person said:


> Ooops meant 2 million, must have missed a 0



Well such slip ups happen when debating with a Chinese...they just drag us down to their IQ.


----------



## neutral_person

These Chinese are pros when it comes to getting rid of people who don't agree with the Govt. Millions killed in the cultural revolution.

What happened in Kashmir in 60 years is just another day for the Chinese Communist Party, I believe a few thousand deaths is what the Chinese refer to as "A quick Tiananmen Square" fix


----------



## shuttler

*HIDDEN TRUTH: A documetnary about unknown, unmarked and mass graves in Kashmir*


----------



## FEDEX

SRINAGAR: Security forces Tuesday killed a senior Hizbul Mujahideen commander in Jammu and Kashmir's Ganderbal district, police here said. 

Ghulam Nabi War alias 'Naba Commander', the district commander of the Hizbul Mujahideen, was killed in a gunfight with troops of 24 Rashtriya Rifles and state police in Hayan Palpora village in the district, 45 km from here, a police officer told IANS. 

Another officer said the slain guerrilla had been operating in the area for six years and was on the most wanted list of security forces. 

"He was a local and belonged to Akhal village in Ganderbal", the officer said.



Hizbul Mujahideen commander killed in Kashmir - The Times of India

Hey! Another One Bites The Dust & Another One Gone, Another one Gone 

Welcome to Kashmir haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

*Report On Mass Graves Discovered in Kashmir - A BBC Report by Nayeema Mahjoor*


----------



## RuheTag

neutral_person said:


> We should definitely learn from the Chinese members here on how to hide bodies of millions they killed so effortlessly in the Cultural Revolution, now that we are in the midst of pros in the business. So, any tips shuttler?



Try contacting this guy in Hague 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radovan_Karadžić


----------



## INDIC

Pakistani journalist Hassan Nisar on Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neutral_person

Gigawatt said:


> Pakistani Reporter Hassan Nisar on Kashmir



RAW agent


----------



## OrionHunter

FEDEX said:


> Hey! Another One Bites The Dust & Another One Gone, Another one Gone


These poor sods are being used as cannon fodder by LeT's Hafiz Saeed and Co!! They are excellent target practice for our recruits in the Valley. Nothing like on-the-job training, what? And these yahoos are cheaper than buying cardboard and tin targets from the market place for target practice!!

But damn! We're running out of targets! Seems these guys are chickening out! They're hardly seen in the Valley nowadays. Jeeez! That sucks!


----------



## hussain0216

Theyve already managed to rid kashmir of thousands if hindus, what else do you want


----------



## Puchtoon

Good Terrorist pigs should be killed 

Wait till sir Modi comes in power, we will make more graves of these terrorists


----------



## hussain0216

This is the reason why pandits will never return to kashmir, the people have been oppressed there family members killed and the people hate the hindus for it

This is why they forced the pandits out and refuse to be there neighbours


----------



## notsuperstitious

hussain0216 said:


> This is the reason why pandits will never return to kashmir, the people have been oppressed there family members killed and the people hate the hindus for it
> 
> This is why they forced the pandits out and refuse to be there neighbours



Another terrorist apologist. The pundits were kicked out right at the beginning of the terrorism. And the hatred they have faced is nothing new, right from the time Guru Tegh Bahadur gave his life away to protect the Pundits they have faced these foreign intolerant ideas of violence, hatred and supremacy.

And in the name of Santaji and Dhanaji, those ideas will find their anonymoud grave in the land of Rishi Kashyap. Eat your heart out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Roybot said:


> Yeah they are terrorists from across the border. Indian Government should have never burried them in the first place, if no one claims the body just dump it in an industrial furnace or something. Rookie Mistake.



Yup they were terrorists. Not to forget two year old terrorist.



> Atta Mohamad Raja Khan, the 70-year-old farmer who dug the graves, said one plot
> contained the remains of a* 2-year-old boy*. Others held teenagers and dowagers. Mr. Khan's graveyard quickly filled, so he buried only a fraction of the tens of thousands killed over more than 20 years of dirty warfare.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmir-war/190358-kashmir-killing-ebbs-but-killers-roam-free.html


----------



## illusion8

shuttler said:


> this is a terrible terrible present day crime to humanity! a 21st century genocide!
> where are the bigger voices of the usa? uk? human rights watch? amnesty international? reporters without borders? ...on the perpetrating country!



where are the thousands of family and friends asking about the so called killed Kashmiri's? 
similar to what these family members in china are asking for their missing relatives China


----------



## hussain0216

Thats the point dope, the ideas WONT go away

Do you know why, its because the indian army has killed so many innocent kashmiris

The kashmiri people nevrr wanted to be with india, the pandits supported india being hindu so the kashmiris pushed them out, the kashmiris can accept alot of things, roads, things being built etc but they will never accept the hindus return


----------



## Luffy 500

Indian genocide in Kashmir over the past 60 years will surpass those of Nazi germany and their ethnic cleansing of kashmiri muslims is unparalleled in this world if not comparable to the zionist genocide of palestanians. PAK did a grave mistake by not freeing kashmir back in 1962. Kashimiris
are going through hell over the past 60 years. Hope my Kashmiri brothers and sister stay strong
and always hold on to the rope of Allah(swt) and never let it go.


----------



## Kompromat

World is silent , but not everyone , world is blind but not everyone. One day India would be held to account , the judgement day thy shall fear. Kashmir is not visible to the world , but not to Pakistanis . By going down the path of slaughter ,it is only fueling the gun that shall blow its head off one day.

KASHMIR has become calm , but its the calmness just before the storm. Everyone may forget Pakistanis will not , we will fight for a 1000 years for our brothers , until the chains of slavery have been broken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Aeronaut said:


> World is silent , but not everyone , world is blind but not everyone. One day India would be held to account , the judgement day thy shall fear. Kashmir is not visible to the world , but not to Pakistanis . By going down the path of slaughter ,it is only fueling the gun that shall blow its head off one day.
> 
> KASHMIR has become calm , but its the calmness just before the storm. Everyone may forget Pakistanis will not , we will fight for a 1000 years for our brothers , until the chains of slavery have been broken.



Pakistan zindabad...


----------



## persistent

Stupid thread by terrorist supporters , Most suffered community in kashmir is Kashmiri Hindus(padit) who forced to leave kashmir , tremendous horrible muslim genocide against kashmiri pandit . these todays bastards islami kshmiri who occupied land of kashmir by killing kashmiri hindus call themself now kashmiri half of them are terrorist . now its hard to find hindus today in kashmir. 

pakiland teach their children special jihadi math in their madarasa 

encounter of 10 terrorist in kashmir == indians army killed 10000 kashmiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

hussain0216 said:


> Thats the point dope, the ideas WONT go away
> 
> Do you know why, its because the indian army has killed so many innocent kashmiris
> 
> The kashmiri people nevrr wanted to be with india, the pandits supported india being hindu so the kashmiris pushed them out, the kashmiris can accept alot of things, roads, things being built etc but they will never accept the hindus return



Kashmir ( Kashyapmira ) was named after Kashyap Rishi. Kashmir was , Kashmir is and will remain an INTEGRAL part of INDIA !

Nobody is asking for them to live with Kashmiri Indian's..They are free to leave. Land Mass cannot be moved but the Pigs can be easily be dealt with.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Luffy 500 said:


> Indian genocide in Kashmir over the past 60 years will surpass those of Nazi germany and their ethnic cleansing of kashmiri muslims is unparalleled in this world if not comparable to the zionist genocide of palestanians. PAK did a grave mistake by not freeing kashmir back in 1962. Kashimiris
> are going through hell over the past 60 years. Hope my Kashmiri brothers and sister stay strong
> and always hold on to the rope of Allah(swt) and never let it go.


 


Aeronaut said:


> World is silent , but not everyone , world is blind but not everyone. One day India would be held to account , the judgement day thy shall fear. Kashmir is not visible to the world , but not to Pakistanis . By going down the path of slaughter ,it is only fueling the gun that shall blow its head off one day.
> 
> KASHMIR has become calm , but its the calmness just before the storm. Everyone may forget Pakistanis will not , we will fight for a 1000 years for our brothers , until the chains of slavery have been broken.



Do something about it then..people who type on the net and act agressive are good for nothing.I suggest pick up an AK47 and fight the war.


----------



## Bhairava

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Do something about it then..people who type on the net and act agressive are good for nothing.I suggest pick up an AK47 and fight the war.



AK-47...what ??


----------



## Mr.Wick

Luffy 500 said:


> Indian genocide in Kashmir over the past 60 years will surpass those of Nazi germany and their ethnic cleansing of kashmiri muslims is unparalleled in this world if not comparable to the zionist genocide of palestanians. PAK did a grave mistake by not freeing kashmir back in 1962. Kashimiris
> are going through hell over the past 60 years. Hope my Kashmiri brothers and sister stay strong
> and always hold on to the rope of Allah(swt) and never let it go.



Ignorance, Exaggeration, Frustration, Imbecility... What else can I say...

OUR Kashmiri brothers and sisters are strong enough to tolerate the nuisance created by some puny terrorists.Not only are they strong but they even have joined hands with the same old Indian Army to give the terrorists a kick behind their backs.

Just a bit of a recap for you...Thousands throng army's recruitment camp in Kashmir


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Aeronaut said:


> World is silent , but not everyone , world is blind but not everyone. One day India would be held to account , the judgement day thy shall fear. Kashmir is not visible to the world , but not to Pakistanis . By going down the path of slaughter ,it is only fueling the gun that shall blow its head off one day.
> 
> KASHMIR has become calm , but its the calmness just before the storm. Everyone may forget Pakistanis will not , we will fight for a 1000 years for our brothers , until the chains of slavery have been broken.


 
Star Plus Effect !!


----------



## foxbat

Aeronaut said:


> World is silent , but not everyone , world is blind but not everyone. One day India would be held to account , the judgement day thy shall fear. Kashmir is not visible to the world , but not to Pakistanis . By going down the path of slaughter ,it is only fueling the gun that shall blow its head off one day.
> 
> KASHMIR has become calm , but its the calmness just before the storm. Everyone may forget Pakistanis will not , we will fight for a 1000 years for our brothers , until the chains of slavery have been broken.



Ah well.. Replace Kashmir with any province of your choice from Pakistan (excluding Punjab I guess) and flip flop India and Pakistan and you will have my post.. Saves me a few lines to type..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alchemy

Aeronaut said:


> World is silent , but not everyone , world is blind but not everyone. One day India would be held to account , the judgement day thy shall fear. Kashmir is not visible to the world , but not to Pakistanis . By going down the path of slaughter ,it is only fueling the gun that shall blow its head off one day.
> 
> KASHMIR has become calm , but its the calmness just before the storm. Everyone may forget Pakistanis will not , we will fight for a 1000 years for our brothers , until the chains of slavery have been broken.



Try to retain what is left with you instead of waging 1000 year futile wars , else what happened 41 yrs ago could repeat itself !


----------



## RuheTag

persistent said:


> Stupid thread by terrorist supporters , Most suffered community in kashmir is Kashmiri Hindus(padit) who forced to leave kashmir , tremendous horrible muslim genocide against kashmiri pandit . these todays bastards islami kshmiri who occupied land of kashmir by killing kashmiri hindus call themself now kashmiri half of them are terrorist . now its hard to find hindus today in kashmir.
> 
> pakiland teach their children special jihadi math in their madarasa
> 
> encounter of 10 terrorist in kashmir == indians army killed 10000 kashmiri.



Another Anti-Pakistan retard rampant at puking poison... 

"Where the f did all these ??????? come from?"

Can't somebody put a cap at the hole they are coming out from?


----------



## GR!FF!N

yeah yeah..Indian genocide and all..blah blah blah..few days ago Jundal accepted that Sikh massacre in Kashmir that previously attributed on Indian Army is actually done by LET men in Army fatigue under command of Abu Hamza..in many occasions innocent people got killed by mistake,there is no denying on that.but it is collateral damage that every country face in any anti terrorism operation.so,keep this BS to yourself @Mbi Munshi..


----------



## Uchiha

Roybot said:


> Ok, most of the people killed in Balochistan by Pakistanis are Women and Children. There I made a statement, and yes there are many previous reports which proves that.
> 
> Don't ask me for links cause am not here to babysit you. See how stupid I sound?


That doesnt even make sense, balochistan has many tribes and each have different opinions, majority being pro Pakistani, while Kashmiris(except for the rich spoilt 1%) are unanimously anti-India. Infact we have met many balochs all aree pro pakistanis, and many kashmiris, all are pro-pakistanis too.



OrionHunter said:


> PAF fighter planes can, I believe, fly higher than those mountains!!
> 
> Ok, seriously, you just mentioned that the PAF has never been used in operations in Balochistan? I suggest you read this link from start to finish. *I would also recommend that the OP read it too. But needless to say, he'll NEVER reproduce this report as he won't want to rub his Pakistani friends here on the wrong side, this being a Pakistani forum.
> *
> Nuff said. Here's the link....Balochistan & Bangladesh - Enduring Pakistan's Selective Genocide - Salem-News.Com
> 
> But of course, this report according to many, is just hogwash! Really?


If balochs wanted to separate, they could have done easily a liong time ago. Balochs are fighters, they have been warring in karachis killing and torturing urdu-speakers for years at the command of their sindhi masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

People getting too much emotional and presenting their points with no fact as backup.

1000 years fight, 60 years of hell, how immature it sounds......Go to kashmir and ask around. May be few Indian members will chip in to pay for your travel.


----------



## metro

Im sure those mass graves belong to Kashmiri pandits, women and children, killed by the men of God.


----------



## KRAIT

^ These same people who are acting like Human rights activists, don't talk about Kashmiri pandits. Coz they are from different religion?
Nor they talk about extremists based on their lands beheading people, even killing soldiers and focus/post more on India. 

Let us clean our mess and you clean yours.

P.S.- we might also swear to support for 1000 years to BLA....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RuheTag

KRAIT said:


> ^ These same people who are acting like Human rights activists, don't talk about Kashmiri pandits. Coz they are from different religion?
> Nor they talk about extremists based on their lands beheading people, even killing soldiers and focus/post more on India.



if you are referring to me also,, perhaps dear you haven't read my posts in other threads about terrorism in Pakistan or my opinion on militants. 

I bet I would have same level of criticism if these dead bodies found were of Hindu Pundits or this thread was on any killing incident of Kashmiri Pundits.

Again, one wrong doesnt make another right,, nor one wrong justifies another wrong.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

First of all..this news should be in Kashmir war section.

Secondly..What Pakistan started, India will end it.

Thats all

Jai Hind.


----------



## livingdead

How come ordinary kashmiri do not demand for this. They seem to burn buses and throw stones for everything.
I am not denying the human right violation, they have happened, but mass graves does not mean mass genocide. Even now kashmir is open to outsiders, a foreigner can visit and see whats going on there.


----------



## foxbat

RuheTag said:


> *Again, one wrong doesnt make another right,, nor one wrong justifies another wrong*.



True, but then there is 

*"let he who is without sin, cast the first stone"*


----------



## Luffy 500

Swet said:


> Ignorance, Exaggeration, Frustration, Imbecility... What else can I say...
> 
> OUR Kashmiri brothers and sisters are strong enough to tolerate the nuisance created by some puny terrorists.Not only are they strong but they even have joined hands with the same old Indian Army to give the terrorists a kick behind their backs.
> 
> Just a bit of a recap for you...Thousands throng army's recruitment camp in Kashmir


 
Indian propaganda doesn't count. For you indian ,an outsiders they may be terrorist but for kashmiris
they are freeom fighting patriots. You don't represent kashmir and neither does your 
propaganda media outlets. Kashmiri muslims represent kashmir who are now enslaved in the world's largest open jail by 700000 occupying IA thugs.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Luffy 500 said:


> Indian propaganda doesn't count. For you indian ,an outsiders they may be terrorist but for kashmiris
> they are freeom fighting patriots. You don't represent kashmir and neither does your
> propaganda media outlets. Kashmiri muslims represent kashmir who are now enslaved in the world's largest open jail by 700000 occupying IA thugs.



Keep holding that hat mate, that's the best thing you can do other than whining and crying, still that won't change the status quo in yours favor. 

India has/is/will keep Kashmir. And anyone resorting to violence will get slaughtered.


----------



## A1Kaid

Skull and Bones said:


> Keep holding that hat mate, that's the best thing you can do other than whining and crying, still that won't change the status quo in yours favor.
> 
> India has/is/will keep Kashmir. And anyone resorting to violence will get slaughtered.




India doesn't have Kashmir, what India has is a part of Kashmir. Pakistan has Azad Kashmir and China has Aksai Chin, so stop talking as if you own all of it. Besides, most Kashmiris are loyal to Pakistan and absolutely hate Indians. Though of course your media and Government must tell you everything is fine there.












This is the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## harpoon

Luffy 500 said:


> *Kashmiri muslims represent kashmir* who are now enslaved in the world's largest open jail by 700000 occupying IA thugs.



Thats where you Islamists like you go wrong..Kashmiri Hindus, Sikhs & Buddhists have an equal say along with Muslims on the future of Kashmir.


----------



## Luffy 500

harpoon said:


> Thats where you Islamists like you go wrong..Kashmiri Hindus, Sikhs & Buddhists have an equal say along with Muslims on the future of Kashmir.



That may be in ladakh and jummu but Kashmir is a different case. You can't artificially change the
demography of kashmir like you did in Jummu.


----------



## metro

Luffy 500 said:


> That may be in ladakh and jummu but Kashmir is a different case. You can't artificially change the
> demography of kashmir like you did in Jummu.



Yes we can, you will see it happening in coming years.


----------



## Meengla

Atanz said:


> ^^^
> Thank you for that piece. Although I already read it in the Guardian but it was still a painful, difficult read.
> *"Or are we Kashmiris invisible?"* Yes, we are. Even across the LOC most Pakistani's are consumed by Isreal, the Jews, Palestine and America. Does anybody really think that what the Palestinians in West Bank face at the hands of Isreali's even compares remotely to what is happening in Kashmir?
> West Bank is probably one of the most media covered zones in the world. A Palestinian stray cat gets killed whilst running across the road by a Isreali Army Jeep and the news will reverberate around the world. 1,000s of mass graves and not a blip on the world media.
> *"Or are we Kashmiris invisible?" Yes, indeed true, even to your Pakistani' neighbours.
> *



That's a pathetic and inaccurate statement to make.
Most of Pakistan's problems can be traced to Pakistan's unwinnable war against India over Kashmir since 1947. Pakistan has tried much but the status-quo is stuck at 1949. To this day, Pakistani policy remains India-centric because of Kashmir. The policy makers in Pakistan don't dwell upon Palestine or Chechnya etc. Many, many Pakistanis have voluntarily sacrificed themselves trying to liberate Indian-held Kashmir. Even the peace in Afghanistan hinges on the Kashmir resolution. The list is very long. Pakistan has tried very, very hard but can't move the mountain. 
Much like Russia can't yank Alaska from America, Afghanistan can't yank Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa from Pakistan, India can't yank Aksai-Chin from China...the Indian part of Kashmir will stay with India for the foreseeable future. And the Pakistani part of Kashmir with Pakistan.
These are some 'realities'. Not admission of defeat. *What creative, intelligent people need to do is to workout solutions which gives something to all in a humane way. The world is full of such compromises.*

Anyway, Kashmiris in India cannot blame Pakistan or Pakistanis for anything. We tried hard but, unfortunately, because of global geopolitical reasons and because of the incompetence of Pakistan's ruling class a just-cause is now a lost cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

*Thread moved to Kashmir War, making it stricky*


----------



## Kompromat

*The mass graves of Kashmir*

*For 22 years this contested region has endured a regime of torture and disappeared civilians. Now a local laywer is discovering their unmarked graves and challenging India's abuses*


MOD EDIT

One sodden evening in April 2010, an Indian army major from the 4 Rajputana Rifles arrived at a remote police post where the mountains gather in a half-hitch around Kashmir, India's northernmost state. Major Opinder Singh "seemed in a hurry", a duty policeman recalled. Up in the heights of the Pir Panjal range, down through which the major had descended, it was snowing and his boots let in water. "The officer reported that the previous night his men had killed three Pakistani terrorists who had crossed over into our Machil sector," the policeman recalled. "Where are the bodies?" the policeman had asked, filling in a First Information Report that started a criminal enquiry. "They were buried where they were shot," the major retorted, before taking off in his jeep.

"It was not unusual," the policeman later told investigators, when questioned as to why he had not insisted on viewing the corpses or checking the identities. Kashmir had been in turmoil since Partition in 1947 and on a virtual war footing for the past two decades, with some estimates placing the dead at 70,000. Strung with razor wire and anti-missile netting, the state had been transformed into one of the most militarised places on earth, with one Indian paramilitary or soldier stationed for every 17 residents. The Pakistani intelligence services and military trained and funded a legion of irregulars, who infiltrated over the mountains to kick-start a full-blown insurgency in 1989, keeping the Indian-ruled portion of the Muslim-majority state permanently alight.

Once picture-perfect, a place of pilgrimage for backpackers and mystics of all religions, Kashmir had become one of the most beautiful and dangerous frontlines in the world. Machil, the sector in which Singh had sprung his operation, was especially treacherous, consisting of a clutch of isolated villages strung along the Line of Control (LoC), a high-altitude ceasefire line that had split Kashmir in 1972. Up here in the thin air, India had created a fearsome barrier, made lethal with the help of Israeli technology, a partially electrified series of fences connected to motion detectors, surrounded by a heavily mined no-man's land.

On 30 April, 2010, an armed forces spokesman in Srinagar, Kashmir's summer capital, confirmed Singh's story. "Three militants have been killed in a shootout," said Lieutenant Colonel JS Brar, detailing how three AK-47s, one Pakistani pistol, ammunition, cigarettes, chocolates, dates, two water bottles, a Kenwood radio and 1,000 Pakistani rupees had been recovered. The standard-issue infiltration kit. The corpseless triple-death inquiry was an open and shut case.

However, a few days later, at Panzalla police station, 30 miles from Machil, a simple missing case was causing everyone problems. Three Kashmiri families from nearby Nadihal village had turned up to report the disappearance of their sons: Mohammad, 19, Riyaz, 20, and Shahzad, 27, an apple farmer, a herder and a labourer. They had not seen them since 28 April and would not be calmed by detectives. Soon, their appeals drew the attention of Kashmir's most dogged human rights lawyer, Parvez Imroz, whose response to what would become known as the "Machil Encounter" was about to create a watershed in Kashmir.

Dressed in the uniform of the Kashmiri bar, a crisp white shirt and sombre morning suit, over the past two decades Imroz had become a fixture at the high court in Srinagar, filing thousands of habeas corpus actions (which literally translates as "produce the bodies") on behalf of families who claimed their relatives had vanished while in the custody of the Indian security forces.

These actions rarely succeeded, the Indian army insisting that the missing had flitted over the LoC to Pakistan, recalling historic scenes at the start of the insurgency that terrified New Delhi, when tens of thousands of young Kashmiris jumped aboard buses manned by youthful conductors shouting: "Pakistan, Pakistan here we come." But what the writs did achieve was to create a paper trail from which Imroz was able to estimate that 8,000 Kashmiri non-combatants had vanished from army custody in a state the size of Ireland &#8211; four times more than disappeared under Pinochet in Chile. "The military grip has been suffocating," he told the Guardian, "and making someone vanish sows far more fear than spilling their blood".

Imroz had spent much of his career facing down security forces protected by specially drafted laws. Under the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, soldiers and paramilitaries enjoy total immunity from prosecution, unless the ministry of defence sanction their trial. Using new Right to Information (RTI) laws, Imroz obtained confirmation that despite the fact that hundreds of soldiers stood accused of murder, rape and torture, not a single case had proceeded. In contrast, Kashmiri citizens are dealt with using the Jammu & Kashmir Public Safety Act, under which they can be jailed, preventively, for two years, if deemed likely to commit subversive acts in the future, with an estimated 20,000 detained, according to Human Rights Watch.

Imroz's campaigning achieved other things. He caught the attention of the UN, and this year Christof Heyns, a special rapporteur on extrajudicial executions, warned India that all of these draconian laws had no place in a functioning democracy and should be scrapped. The price for confronting the security forces and the militants they faced down was severe. In 1992, Imroz mourned the loss of his Hindu mentor, an activist who was gunned down by Muslim insurgents. Three years later, Imroz was driving home from court when he felt a cold draught grip his chest. "I slumped over the wheel, inexplicably," he recalled. Bystanders who came to his rescue told him he had been shot. A militant group later claimed it was a case of mistaken identity. In 1996, the Indian army abducted Imroz's friend and fellow lawyer, Jalil Andrabi, whose mutilated body was found after three weeks. Imroz shut himself off. For years he refused to marry or have children, worried they would be targeted. In 2002, his accomplished protégé, Khurram Parvez, a young Kashmiri graduate, was badly injured in an IED attack that killed his driver and a female colleague, Asiya Jeelani. Two years after that, a gunman posing as a client, shot dead another of Imroz's legal allies. In 2005, when Imroz was awarded the Ludovic-Trarieux International Human Rights Prize, first given to Nelson Mandela, he was unable to accept it in person as India declined to issue him a passport.

But Imroz's reputation began to build in the countryside, from where terrified villagers travelled to besiege his rickety chambers on the Bund, in central Srinagar, carrying with them stories. In 2008, these accounts enabled the lawyer to make his greatest discovery. While surveying disappearance cases in villages across two of Kashmir's 23 districts, including Baramulla, from where the three Nadihal men would vanish in 2010, villagers showed him a hitherto unknown network of unmarked and mass graves: muddy pits and mossy mounds, pock-marking pine forests and orchards. According to eyewitnesses, all had been dug under the gaze of the Indian security forces and all contained the bodies of local men. Some were fresh, others decayed, hinting at a covert slaughter that went back many years.

Imroz widened his search, mapping almost 1,000 locations. He was shocked by the implications. Indian law requires that the police probe every violent death and that corpses be identified. But in the village of Bimyar, white-haired Atta Muhammad Khan came forward to describe how he had been forced to inter 203 unidentified bodies under cover of the night &#8211; men whose identities and crimes were unstated. "Some corpses were disfigured. Others were burnt. We did not ask questions." It was a similar story in Kichama village, where the lawyer mapped 235 unmarked graves and in Bijhama, where 200 more unidentified corpses had been interred. In Srinagar, Imroz's team alerted the government's State Human Rights Commission (SHRC). "We suspected the missing of Kashmir were buried at these secret sites," he said, publishing a report, Facts Under Ground.

An official response came two months later, just after 10pm on 30 June, 2008. Imroz had at last married Rukhsana, a business woman, and they now had two children, his daughter Zeenish, 12, and a boy, Tauqir, aged seven. The family lived in Kralpora, a tree-lined suburb eight miles from Srinagar city centre. No one called round on the offchance. Rukhsana heard a rap at the door and glanced outside to see that their security lights had been smashed. "I knew what this meant," she said, the door knock immediately conjuring memories of murdered friends. Imroz ran to the back of the house and shouted for his brother, Sheikh Mushtaq Ahmad, who lived next door.

As Ahmad emerged with a torch, a shot was fired, narrowly missing his son. A stranger screamed: "Put that light out." Then, a grenade exploded, shrapnel pitting the front door. Tear gas shells followed, waking neighbours who unlocked the village mosque. The imam mobilised residents to surround Imroz's house, as an armoured vehicle and two jeeps from the paramilitary Central Reserve Police Force and police Special Task Force, took off. "They had come to kill us," Rukhsana recalled. "We need protection," she said. Who do you need protection from, we asked her. "From our own government of course. It's jungle law."

After the attack, Human Rights Watch called on India to "protect Parvez Imroz, an award-winning human rights lawyer" and his case was raised in the European parliament. His family pleaded for him to quit. "I was terrified," the lawyer conceded. "I was starting to have horrible dreams. But being silent is a crime."

Imroz and his team redoubled their efforts, spreading their net across 55 villages in three districts, Bandipora, Baramulla and Kupwara. An ad-hoc inquiry run by volunteers and funded by donations saw the number of unmarked and mass graves mapped rise to 2,700. Inside them were 2,943 bodies; 80% of them unidentified. "These were hellish images from a war that no one has ever reported," said Imroz. "We suspected this to be prima-facie evidence of war crimes," he added. "Who are the dead, how did they die, in whose hands and who interred them?"

The SHRC finally agreed to an inquiry. Soon, it had its work cut out. Using RTI laws, the police were forced to concede that they had lodged 2,683 cases for the covertly interred in just three districts. And a new deposition submitted by Imroz's field workers covering two more districts, Rajoori and Poonch, mapped 3,844 more unmarked and mass graves, taking the total number to more than 6,000. There are still another 16 districts yet to be surveyed, leaving Imroz to wonder how many violent deaths and surreptitious burials have been concealed across Kashmir. Finally, last September, the SHRC made an announcement, stating that Imroz's discovery was correct: "There is every possibility that unidentified dead bodies buried in various unmarked graves &#8230; may contain the victims of enforced disappearances." The UN weighed in this year, a report to the Human Rights Council warning India of its obligations under human rights treaties and laws. Kashmiri families had a "right to know the truth" and that "when the disappeared person is found to be dead, the right &#8230; to have the remains of their loved one returned to them, and to dispose of those remains according to their own tradition, religion or culture".

After the Nadihal men disappeared, Imroz's field worker, Parvaiz Matta, travelled to the village. He found an eyewitness, Fayaz Wani, a close friend of the missing men. Wani finally revealed the Indian army had offered the men jobs, in a deal brokered by a Special Police Officer (SPO), who had given them a sum equivalent to £7 each, "as a show of good will", before taking them to a remote army camp in Machil.

The families of the missing men filed a complaint against the SPO, Bashir Lone. "This man broke down, admitting his role, claiming that nine soldiers at a remote army camp had shot the three men, so they could claim reward money," Matta said. (The army routinely gives financial rewards to soldiers who kill militants.) On 28 May, 2010, three bodies were exhumed from unmarked graves close to the camp, some of those already mapped by Imroz, and in which the government said were foreign fighters. Their families identified Shahzad, Riyaz and Mohammad by their clothes.

The Nadihal cash-for-killing story and news of a legion of unidentified dead lying in unmarked graves, sent hundreds of thousands of demonstrators on to the streets in the summer of 2010. Sensing the building anger, the army and central government in New Delhi promised an inquiry, offering, without irony, talks to anyone in Kashmir "who renounced violence". However, when no answers came, Kashmir went into convulsions, as crowds of youths armed with stones ambushed soldiers, police and paramilitaries who returned fire with live rounds. I arrived in Kashmir shortly after. More than 100 demonstrators had been killed, many of them children. International news channels briefly took an interest, asking if Kashmir was experiencing its own Arab Spring. But the cameras left quickly, as a vicious crackdown began clearing the streets: the government's own statistics showing that more than 5,300 Kashmiri youths, many of them children, were arrested.

In 2011, Imroz went to work again, investigating how India had restored the peace, and I shadowed him. He took statements from those who had been released and the families of those still incarcerated. "The affidavits made for chilling reading," he said. The majority of youths alleged torture, with independent medical examinations confirming that many had their fingernails pulled and bones crushed. One teenage prisoner told the Guardian: "The police started on our hands and fingers, breaking them with gun *****, and by the end when tears were streaming down our faces, we were hung by our ankles and had chilli rubbed in our wounds." Others claimed to have petrol funnelled into their rectums. One group alleged in court that they were forced to sodomise each other, while a police cameraman filmed.

This year, Imroz and his field workers widened the research to commence the first state-wide inquiry into the use of torture. Their findings will go to the UN and to Human Rights Watch later this summer but a draft seen by the Guardian suggests that not only is torture endemic, it is systemic. In one cluster of 50 villages, more than 2,000 extreme cases of torture were documented, any of which would kick-start an SHRC inquiry, and all of which left victims maimed and psychologically scarred. Methods included branding, electric shocks, simulated drowning, striping flesh with razor blades and piping petrol into anuses.

This work suggests that the statewide ratio for Kashmiris who have experienced torture is one in six. "For the 50 villages, in this small snapshot, we located 50 centres run by the army and paramilitaries in which torture had been practised," Imroz said. The methods, language and even the architecture of the torture chambers are identical. "What we are looking at is not a few errant officers." Files released under RTI laws show how these practises go back to 1989. These documents, seen by the Guardian, also reveal horrific practises, including one sizeable cluster, confidentially probed by the government itself, where men from the Border Security Force (BSF) lopped off the limbs of suspects and fed prisoners with their own flesh.

The Guardian traced one of the victims, a shepherd Qalandar Khatana, 45. Hobbling on crutches, bandages covering his ankles, both feet having been sawn off, he recalled: "I was held down, a BSF trooper produced a knife and then I passed out as the blood gushed from me." His file says a government investigator confirmed the story and produced eyewitnesses.

Another villager, Nasir Sheikh, a carpenter, who lost both legs below the knee and one hand, added: "The smell was of death &#8211; urine, ****, sweat. You knew you were about to be slowly murdered. It was like being thrown down a well where no one can hear you scream." His file confirms the story and suggests that compensation be paid. The UN special rapporteur on torture has been refused entry to Kashmir since 1993. Domestic legislation to outlaw torture has stalled. "When will the world start asking as tough questions of India as it is of Syria?" Imroz asked. "Or are we Kashmiris invisible?"


The mass graves of Kashmir | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Hyde

Roybot said:


> ^^Any particular reason why you decided to go with that photo? Specially when its not even part of the article



I removed it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Luffy 500 said:


> Indian propaganda doesn't count. For you indian ,an outsiders they may be terrorist but for kashmiris
> they are freeom fighting patriots. You don't represent kashmir and neither does your
> propaganda media outlets. Kashmiri muslims represent kashmir who are now enslaved in the world's largest open jail by 700000 occupying IA thugs.











You are a joke! A typical BD troll who's trying his best to cozy up to his Pakistani masters here! You were slaves to them and will continue to be so,* never mind the hundreds of thousands of BDs who were raped and murdered and shoved in mass graves there in 1971. 
*
But you guys here on this forum will keep prostrating before them.






Old habits die hard, what?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance

*British media reverts to forgotten Kashmir*

LONDON: Two respected British media outlets on Tuesday turned attention towards the forgotten conflict of occupied Kashmir and the issue of mass graves in the valley, beset by separatist violence.

The Guardian published an article &#8220;The mass graves of Kashmir&#8221; by award winning investigative journalist Cathy Scott-Clark highlighting the issue of enforced disappearances, torture and killings of Kashmiris at the hands of Indian security forces and a Channel 4 documentary &#8211; Kashmir&#8217;s Torture Trail - highlighted the same issue in its late night documentary billed as &#8220;Now from Kashmir, more dark secrets are emerging.&#8221;

Channel 4 said it had decided to air the programme because the issue of Kashmir, one of the world&#8217;s oldest running but neglected disputes, is in danger of being overshadowed by Syria and the euro-zone debt crisis.

Kashmiris have battled Indian army for almost a quarter of century now, an estimated 100,000 people have been killed in the conflict but the western world, notably the USA and Britain, remains completely mum about this conflict and has never shown the pang that it gets almost on daily basis over the Palestine-Israel conflict and in the case of oil-rich countries such as Iran, Iraq, Libya and Syria. Kashmir is the world&#8217;s most heavily -militarized zone on this earth where more than half a million Indian army has failed to quell anti-India separatist movement. Indian alleges that the violence that started in late 80s has Pakistan&#8217;s backing.

The Guardian and Channel 4 focused on the unmarked graves of thousands of Kashmiri civilians, first discovered in 2008 by local human rights activists and acknowledged in a report by the official Indian State Human Rights Commission report lat year.

The Guardian narrated how &#8220;one of the most beautiful and dangerous frontlines in the world&#8221; has seen steady rise in the number of civilians disappearing by the Indian security forces who suspect Kashmiris as Pakistani-trained agents.

It focused on how Pervez Imroz, a noted Kashmiri human rights lawyer, has brought to the public knowledge the scandal of more than 8,000 mass graves by filing thousands of habeas corpus actions (which literally translates as &#8220;produce the bodies&#8221 on behalf of families who claimed their relatives had vanished while in the custody of the Indian security forces. The court actions achieved little as Indian army said the disappeared had vanished over to Pakistan through Azad Kashmir and were, therefore, untraceable but the lawyer created a paper trail which gives a near perfect estimate that over 8,000 Kashmiri non-combatants had vanished from army custody. &#8220;The military grip has been suffocating and making someone vanish sows far more fear than spilling their blood,&#8221; he told the paper.

Speaking to The News, Brian Woods, executive Producer at Channel, said: &#8220;For more than two decades the Kashmiri people have been trapped between the enmity of two warring nations that have both used the divided state to distract from their own domestic failings. Within this dirty war systemic and institutionalised torture is just one of the great untold stories.&#8221;

British media reverts to forgotten Kashmir - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Indian Kashmir rejects DNA testing of bodies in unmarked graves: Report


By Web Desk
Published: September 5, 2012


SRINAGAR: The government of Indian Kashmir has rejected wide-scale DNA testing of bodies in thousands of unmarked graves, reported the Associated Press (AP) on Wednesday. The families of those who disappeared during two decades of fighting in Kashmir had appealed for the testing.

The Associated Press claimed to have attained a report by Kashmirs home department which stated that the bodies were of militants and said that if the families want the DNA tests done, they would have to identify the graveyard and the grave in which they think their relative is buried.

On the other hand, Khurram Parvez  an official with the local Association of Parents of Disappeared Persons  criticised the report as yet another attempt by the government to obfuscate the truth and sustain impunity, the AP report quoted.

Last year, Kashmirs State Human Rights Commission had surprised everyone when it submitted a report detailing the existence of 2,730 bodies lying in unmarked graves in northern Kashmir.

Crucially the report had said 574 bodies had been identified as those of local residents  a finding that directly challenged the long-held official insistence that any unmarked graves could only be those of foreign militants.

The commission had recommended DNA testing to determine the identity of the remaining 2,156 bodies and the creation of an independent body to monitor the process.

Indian Kashmir rejects DNA testing of bodies in unmarked graves: Report  The Express Tribune


----------

